# Miscellaneous > Database Programming >  Using checkboxes and Dropdowns on custom Edit form.

## Ralph Asbury

I&#39;m having some dificulty in getting the EditDropFlds to work on an ASP page that I created. I&#39;m unsure if I have all the code correct... I&#39;ve tried to use your example (http://www.aspdb.com/UNO/UNO-Add-Listx.asp) as a starting point but I can&#39;t even get the dropdown to appear on the update page. It only shows the &#34;raw&#34; data from the dbase.

The checkbox images appear correctly on the initial ASP FormTemplate page but the checkmarks don&#39;t transfer over to the EditUpdateTemplate page.

Any help is appreciated.

My code is below:

Initial ASP page
==================================
<%@ Language=VBScript %>
<!-- #include File=../images/aspdb/AspDB.Inc -->

<HTML>

<HEAD>

<TITLE>Non-Standard & RFP Form</TITLE>
</HEAD>

<BODY>
<CENTER>
<%
Set N = Server.CreateObject(&#34;ASP.db&#34 :Wink: 
N.dbMDB = Server.MapPath(&#34;nsr.mdb&#34 :Wink: 
N.dbUnit = 13

N.dbSQL = &#34;SELECT * FROM Query1&#34;

N.dbMode = &#34;Form&#34;
N.dbImageDir = &#34;../images/aspdb/&#34;
N.dbStatusBar = &#34;False&#34;
N.dbButtonAnchor = &#34;False&#34;

N.dbBoolText = &#34;<IMG SRC=&#34;&#34;../images/aspdb/check1.gif&#34;&#34;>,<IMG SRC=&#34;&#34;../images/aspdb/check0.gif&#34;&#34;>&#34;

N.dbEditFlds = &#34;0,1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,13,14,15,16,17,1  8,19,20,21,22,23,24,25,26,27,28,29,30&#34;
N.dbEditDropFlds = &#34;Province,,,//AB/BC/Outside of AB/BC,,NOBLANK&#34;

N.dbEditUpdateTemplate = &#34;nsr_update.htm&#34;
N.dbEditAddTemplate = &#34;nsr_add.htm&#34;

N.dbNavigationItem = &#34;Add,Update&#34;
N.dbEditParams = &#34;TableName=Query1, BookMarkFlds=0+5+9, RecordScope=single&#34;
N.dbExportFlds = &#34;15,20,21,23,27,28,31,34,35,38,39,42,43,45,48,  49,51,54&#34;

N.dbFormTemplate = &#34;nsr.htm&#34;

N.dbDebug=101

N.ASPdb

  CI = Session(&#34;aspdb_13_Compas_Incumbent&#34 :Wink: 
  if CI = &#34;True&#34; then Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;N&#34; Else Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;&#34;
  LNS = Session(&#34;aspdb_13_LocalNonStandard&#34 :Wink: 
  if LNS = &#34;True&#34; then Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;N&#34; Else Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;&#34;
  LA = Session(&#34;aspdb_13_LocalApproved&#34 :Wink: 
  if LA = &#34;True&#34; then Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;N&#34; Else Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;&#34;
  LDS = Session(&#34;aspdb_13_LDStandard&#34 :Wink: 
  if LDS = &#34;True&#34; then Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;N&#34; Else Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;&#34;
  LDNS = Session(&#34;aspdb_13_LDNonStandard&#34 :Wink: 
  if LDNS = &#34;True&#34; then Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;N&#34; Else Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;&#34;
  LDA = Session(&#34;aspdb_13_LDApproved&#34 :Wink: 
  if LDA = &#34;True&#34; then Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;N&#34; Else Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;&#34;
  DS = Session(&#34;aspdb_13_DataStandard&#34 :Wink: 
  if DS = &#34;True&#34; then Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;N&#34; Else Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;&#34;
  DNS = Session(&#34;aspdb_13_DataNonStandard&#34 :Wink: 
  if DNS = &#34;True&#34; then Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;N&#34; Else Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;&#34;
  DTSSD = Session(&#34;aspdb_13_DataTSSDiagram&#34 :Wink: 
  if DTSSD = &#34;True&#34; then Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;N&#34; Else Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;&#34;
  DA = Session(&#34;aspdb_13_DataApproved&#34 :Wink: 
  if DA = &#34;True&#34; then Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;N&#34; Else Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;&#34;
  VCPES = Session(&#34;aspdb_13_VoiceCPEStandard&#34 :Wink: 
  if VCPES = &#34;True&#34; then Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;N&#34; Else Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;&#34;
  VCPENS = Session(&#34;aspdb_13_VoiceCPENonStandard&#34 :Wink: 
  if VCPENS = &#34;True&#34; then Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;N&#34; Else Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;&#34;
  VCPEA = Session(&#34;aspdb_13_VoiceCPEApproved&#34 :Wink: 
  if VCPEA = &#34;True&#34; then Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;N&#34; Else Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;&#34;
  DCPES = Session(&#34;aspdb_13_DataCPEStandard&#34 :Wink: 
  if DCPES = &#34;True&#34; then Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;N&#34; Else Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;&#34;
  DCPENS = Session(&#34;aspdb_13_DataCPENonStandard&#34 :Wink: 
  if DCPENS = &#34;True&#34; then Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;N&#34; Else Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;&#34;
  DCPEA = Session(&#34;aspdb_13_DataCPEApproved&#34 :Wink: 
  if DCPEA = &#34;True&#34; then Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;N&#34; Else Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;&#34;
  NSA = Session(&#34;aspdb_13_NonStandardApproved&#34 :Wink: 
  if NSA = &#34;True&#34; then Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;N&#34; Else Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;&#34;
%>
</CENTER>
</BODY>

</HTML>



FormTemplate below:
====================================
<HTML>
<HEAD>

<TITLE>Non-Standard & RFP Form</TITLE>

</HEAD>
<BODY>

<CENTER>
<FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=4><B>NON-STANDARD &amp; RFP FORM</B></FONT>
<BR><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>(Customer &amp; Product  Profile)<BR>
</FONT>
<TABLE BORDER=&#34;0&#34; CELLSPACING=0 CELLPADDING=0 WIDTH=590>
  <TR>
    <TD>
      <P align=&#34;center&#34;><B><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2 COLOR=&#34;#ff0000&#34;>Approved non-standard requests are valid for 60 days.</FONT></B></P>

<TABLE BORDER=&#34;0&#34; CELLSPACING=0 CELLPADDING=0 WIDTH=590 bgcolor=&#34;#EBEBEB&#34; height=&#34;145&#34;>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;129&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Requestor Name</FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;447&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;ReqName&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[ReqName]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;129&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Phone Number</FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;447&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;ReqPhone&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[ReqPhone]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;129&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>TSS Name</FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;447&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;TSSName&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[TSSName]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;129&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Date Submitted</FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;447&#34;>
      <INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;DateSubmited&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[DateSubmited]]&#34;> 
      <FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; size=&#34;1&#34; color=&#34;#FF0000&#34;>Date
      Format: MM/DD/YYYY</FONT>
      </TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;129&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Requested Due Date</B></FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;447&#34;>
      <INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;ReqDueDate&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[ReqDueDate]]&#34;>  <FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; size=&#34;1&#34; color=&#34;#FF0000&#34;>Date
      Format: MM/DD/YYYY</FONT>
    </TD>
  </TR>
</TABLE>

      &nbsp;

<TABLE BORDER=&#34;0&#34; CELLSPACING=0 CELLPADDING=0 WIDTH=589 bgcolor=&#34;#EBEBEB&#34;>
  <TR>
    <TD COLSPAN=4 BGCOLOR=&#34;#c0c0c0&#34; width=&#34;581&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Head Office Information</B></FONT></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;127&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Company Name</FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=3 width=&#34;448&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;HOCompanyName&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[HOCompanyName]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;127&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Site Address</FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=3 width=&#34;448&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;HOAddress&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[HOAddress]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;127&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>City / Town</FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;218&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;HOCity&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[HOCity]]&#34;></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;63&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Province</FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;155&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;HOProvince&#34; size=&#34;15&#34; value=&#34;[[HOProvince]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;127&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Postal Code</FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=3 width=&#34;448&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;HOPostalCode&#34; size=&#34;7&#34; value=&#34;[[HOPostalCode]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;127&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Site Contact</FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=3 width=&#34;448&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;HOSiteContact&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[HOSiteContact]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;127&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Telephone</FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;218&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;HOPhone&#34; size=&#34;11&#34; value=&#34;[[HOPhone]]&#34;></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;63&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Fax:</FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;155&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;HOFax&#34; size=&#34;11&#34; value=&#34;[[HOFax]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;127&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Technical Contact</FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;218&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;HOTechContact&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[HOTechContact]]&#34;></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;63&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Telephone:</FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;155&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;HOTechPhone&#34; size=&#34;11&#34; value=&#34;[[HOTechPhone]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
</TABLE>

      &nbsp;

<TABLE BORDER=&#34;0&#34; CELLSPACING=0 CELLPADDING=0 WIDTH=590 bgcolor=&#34;#EBEBEB&#34;>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;556&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>COMPAS or INCUMBENT Billing Information (please submit with the workbook)</B></FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;20&#34;>[[Compas_Incumbent:M]]</TD>
  </TR>
</TABLE>

      &nbsp;

<TABLE BORDER=&#34;0&#34; CELLSPACING=0 CELLPADDING=0 WIDTH=589 bgcolor=&#34;#EBEBEB&#34;>
  <TR>
    <TD BGCOLOR=&#34;#c0c0c0&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Specific Billing Requirements</B></FONT></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;SpecBillReq&#34; size=&#34;80&#34; value=&#34;[[SpecBillReq]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
</TABLE>

&nbsp;<BR>

<FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Standard Service(s) Being Quoted</B></FONT>

<TABLE BORDER=&#34;0&#34; CELLSPACING=0 CELLPADDING=0 WIDTH=589 bgcolor=&#34;#EBEBEB&#34;>
  <TR>
    <TD COLSPAN=3 BGCOLOR=&#34;#c0c0c0&#34; width=&#34;581&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Local</B></FONT></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;128&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Service Required</B></FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;447&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;LocalService&#34; size=&#34;15&#34; value=&#34;[[LocalService]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;128&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Quantity</FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;447&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;LocalQuantity&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[LocalQuantity]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;128&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Comments</FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;447&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;LocalComments&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[LocalComments]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;128&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Standard Price </FONT>[[LocalStandard:M]]</TD>
    <TD width=&#34;227&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Non Standard Price </FONT>[[LocalNonStandard:M]]</TD>
    <TD width=&#34;226&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Price Requested </FONT><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;LocalPriceReq&#34; size=&#34;15&#34; value=&#34;[[LocalPriceReq]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;128&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Approved</B></FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;447&#34;>[[LocalApproved:M]]</TD>
  </TR>
</TABLE>

      &nbsp;

<TABLE BORDER=&#34;0&#34; CELLSPACING=0 CELLPADDING=0 WIDTH=590 bgcolor=&#34;#EBEBEB&#34;>
  <TR>
    <TD COLSPAN=3 BGCOLOR=&#34;#c0c0c0&#34; width=&#34;582&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>LD</B></FONT></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Service Required</B></FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;450&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;LDService&#34; size=&#34;15&#34; value=&#34;[[LDService]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Quantity of Minutes</FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;450&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;LDQuantity&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[LDQuantity]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Comments</FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;450&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;LDComments&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[LDComments]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Standard Price </FONT>[[LDStandard:M]]</TD>
    <TD width=&#34;222&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Non Standard Price </FONT>[[LDNonStandard:M]]</TD>
    <TD width=&#34;222&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Price Requested </FONT><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;LDPriceReq&#34; size=&#34;15&#34; value=&#34;[[LDPriceReq]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Traffic Pattern</FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;450&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;LDTrafPat&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[LDTrafPat]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Approved</B></FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;450&#34;>[[LDApproved:M]]</TD>
  </TR>
</TABLE>

      &nbsp;

<TABLE BORDER=&#34;0&#34; CELLSPACING=0 CELLPADDING=0 WIDTH=590 bgcolor=&#34;#EBEBEB&#34;>
  <TR>
    <TD COLSPAN=4 BGCOLOR=&#34;#c0c0c0&#34; width=&#34;582&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Data / IP Services</B></FONT></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;129&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Service Required</B></FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=3 width=&#34;447&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;DataService&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[DataService]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;129&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Comments</FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=3 width=&#34;447&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;DataComments&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[DataComments]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;129&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Standard Price </FONT>[[DataStandard:M]]</TD>
    <TD width=&#34;222&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Non Standard Price </FONT>[[DataNonStandard:M]]</TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;219&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Price Requested </FONT><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;DataPriceReq&#34; size=&#34;15&#34; value=&#34;[[DataPriceReq]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;129&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>TSS Configuration</FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;222&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;DataTSSConfig&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[DataTSSConfig]]&#34;></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;99&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>TSS Diagram</FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;114&#34;>[[DataTSSDiagram:M]]</TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;129&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Approved</B></FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=3 width=&#34;447&#34;>[[DataApproved:M]]</TD>
  </TR>
</TABLE>

      &nbsp;

<TABLE BORDER=&#34;0&#34; CELLSPACING=0 CELLPADDING=0 WIDTH=590 bgcolor=&#34;#EBEBEB&#34;>
  <TR>
    <TD COLSPAN=3 BGCOLOR=&#34;#c0c0c0&#34; width=&#34;582&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Voice CPE</B></FONT></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Product</FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;450&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;VoiceCPEProduct&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[VoiceCPEProduct]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Comments</FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;450&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;VoiceCPEComments&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[VoiceCPEComments]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Standard Price </FONT>[[VoiceCPEStandard:M]]</TD>
    <TD width=&#34;222&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Non Standard Price </FONT>[[VoiceCPENonStandard:M]]</TD>
    <TD width=&#34;222&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Price Requested </FONT><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;VoiceCPEPriceReq&#34; size=&#34;15&#34; value=&#34;[[VoiceCPEPriceReq]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Approved</B></FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;450&#34;>[[VoiceCPEApproved:M]]</TD>
  </TR>
</TABLE>

      &nbsp;

<TABLE BORDER=&#34;0&#34; CELLSPACING=0 CELLPADDING=0 WIDTH=590 bgcolor=&#34;#EBEBEB&#34;>
  <TR>
    <TD COLSPAN=3 BGCOLOR=&#34;#c0c0c0&#34; width=&#34;582&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Data CPE</B></FONT></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Product</FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;450&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;DataCPEProduct&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[DataCPEProduct]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Comments</FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;450&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;DataCPEComments&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[DataCPEComments]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Standard Price </FONT>[[DataCPEStandard:M]]</TD>
    <TD width=&#34;222&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Non Standard Price </FONT>[[DataCPENonStandard:M]]</TD>
    <TD width=&#34;222&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Price Requested </FONT><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;DataCPEPriceReq&#34; size=&#34;15&#34; value=&#34;[[DataCPEPriceReq]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Approved</B></FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;450&#34;>[[DataCPEApproved:M]]</TD>
  </TR>
</TABLE>

<FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; size=&#34;2&#34;><B>&nbsp;<BR>
Non-Standard Service(s) Being Quoted
</B></FONT>

<TABLE BORDER=&#34;0&#34; CELLSPACING=0 CELLPADDING=0 WIDTH=590 bgcolor=&#34;#EBEBEB&#34;>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Product</FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;450&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;NonStandardProduct&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[NonStandardProduct]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Comments</FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;450&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;NonStandardComments&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[NonStandardComments]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Approved</B></FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;450&#34;>[[NonStandardApproved:M]]</TD>
  </TR>
</TABLE>

      &nbsp;

    </TD>
  </TR>
</TABLE>
</CENTER>

</BODY>
</HTML>


EditUpdateTemplate below:
==================================
<HTML>
<HEAD>

<TITLE>Non-Standard & RFP Form</TITLE>

</HEAD>
<BODY>

<!--  Update these fields:
   [[ReqName:UF]]
   [[ReqPhone:UF]]
   [[TSSName:UF]]
   [[DateSubmited:UF]]
   [[ReqDueDate:UF]]
   [[HOCompanyName:UF]]
   [[HOAddress:UF]]
   [[HOCity:UF]]
   [[HOProvince :Big Grin: U]]
   [[HOPostalCode:UF]]
   [[HOSiteContact:UF]]
   [[HOPhone:UF]]
   [[HOFax:UF]]
   [[HOTechContact:UF]]
   [[HOTechPhone:UF]]
   [[Compas_Incumbent:UC]]
   [[SpecBillReq:UF]]
   [[LocalService:UF]]
   [[LocalQuantity:UF]]
   [[LocalComments:UF]]
   [[LocalStandard:UC]]
   [[LocalNonStandard:UC]]
   [[LocalPriceReq:UF]]
   [[LocalApproved:UC]]
   [[LDQuantity:UF]]
   [[LDComments:UF]]
   [[LDStandard:UC]]
   [[LDNonStandard:UC]]
   [[LDPriceReq:UF]]
   [[LDTrafPat:UF]]
   [[LDApproved:UC]]
   [[DataService:UF]]
   [[DataComments:UF]]
   [[DataStandard:UC]]
   [[DataNonStandard:UC]]
   [[DataPriceReq:UF]]
   [[DataTSSConfig:UF]]
   [[DataTSSDiagram:UC]]
   [[DataApproved:UC]]
   [[VoiceCPEProduct:UF]]
   [[VoiceCPEComments:UF]]
   [[VoiceCPEStandard:UC]]
   [[VoiceCPENonStandard:UC]]
   [[VoiceCPEPriceReq:UF]]
   [[VoiceCPEApproved:UC]]
   [[DataCPEProduct:UF]]
   [[DataCPEComments:UF]]
   [[DataCPEStandard:UC]]
   [[DataCPENonStandard:UC]]
   [[DataCPEPriceReq:UF]]
   [[DataCPEApproved:UC]]
   [[NonStandardProduct:UF]]
   [[NonStandardComments:UF]]
   [[NonStandardApproved:UC]]
 -->


<CENTER>
<FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=4><B>NON-STANDARD &amp; RFP FORM</B></FONT>
<BR><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>(Customer &amp; Product  Profile)<BR>
</FONT>
<TABLE BORDER=&#34;0&#34; CELLSPACING=0 CELLPADDING=2 WIDTH=590>
  <TR>
    <TD>
      <P align=&#34;center&#34;><B><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2 COLOR=&#34;#ff0000&#34;>Approved non-standard requests are valid for 60 days.
      </FONT></B>[[FormTag]]</P>

<TABLE BORDER=&#34;0&#34; CELLSPACING=0 CELLPADDING=2 WIDTH=590 bgcolor=&#34;#EBEBEB&#34; height=&#34;145&#34;>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;129&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Requestor Name</FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;447&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;ReqName&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[ReqName]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;129&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Phone Number</FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;447&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;ReqPhone&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[ReqPhone]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;129&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>TSS Name</FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;447&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;TSSName&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[TSSName]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;129&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Date Submitted</FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;447&#34;>
      <INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;DateSubmited&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[DateSubmited]]&#34;> 
      <FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; size=&#34;1&#34; color=&#34;#FF0000&#34;>Date
      Format: MM/DD/YYYY</FONT>
      </TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;129&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Requested Due Date</B></FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;447&#34;>
      <INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;ReqDueDate&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[ReqDueDate]]&#34;>  <FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; size=&#34;1&#34; color=&#34;#FF0000&#34;>Date
      Format: MM/DD/YYYY</FONT>
    </TD>
  </TR>
</TABLE>

      &nbsp;

<TABLE BORDER=&#34;0&#34; CELLSPACING=0 CELLPADDING=2 WIDTH=589 bgcolor=&#34;#EBEBEB&#34;>
  <TR>
    <TD COLSPAN=4 BGCOLOR=&#34;#c0c0c0&#34; width=&#34;581&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Head Office Information</B></FONT></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;127&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Company Name</FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=3 width=&#34;448&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;HOCompanyName&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[HOCompanyName]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;127&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Site Address</FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=3 width=&#34;448&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;HOAddress&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[HOAddress]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;127&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>City / Town</FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;218&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;HOCity&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[HOCity]]&#34;></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;63&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Province</FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;155&#34;>[[HOProvince :Big Grin: ]]</TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;127&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Postal Code</FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=3 width=&#34;448&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;HOPostalCode&#34; size=&#34;7&#34; value=&#34;[[HOPostalCode]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;127&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Site Contact</FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=3 width=&#34;448&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;HOSiteContact&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[HOSiteContact]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;127&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Telephone</FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;218&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;HOPhone&#34; size=&#34;11&#34; value=&#34;[[HOPhone]]&#34;></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;63&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Fax:</FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;155&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;HOFax&#34; size=&#34;11&#34; value=&#34;[[HOFax]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;127&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Technical Contact</FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;218&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;HOTechContact&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[HOTechContact]]&#34;></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;63&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Telephone:</FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;155&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;HOTechPhone&#34; size=&#34;11&#34; value=&#34;[[HOTechPhone]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
</TABLE>

      &nbsp;

<TABLE BORDER=&#34;0&#34; CELLSPACING=0 CELLPADDING=2 WIDTH=590 bgcolor=&#34;#EBEBEB&#34;>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;556&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>COMPAS or INCUMBENT Billing Information (please submit with the workbook)</B></FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;20&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;checkbox&#34; name=&#34;[[Compas_Incumbent]]&#34; value=&#34;TRUE [[BOOLTRUE:S x:CHECKED]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
</TABLE>

      &nbsp;

<TABLE BORDER=&#34;0&#34; CELLSPACING=0 CELLPADDING=2 WIDTH=589 bgcolor=&#34;#EBEBEB&#34;>
  <TR>
    <TD BGCOLOR=&#34;#c0c0c0&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Specific Billing Requirements</B></FONT></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;SpecBillReq&#34; size=&#34;80&#34; value=&#34;[[SpecBillReq]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
</TABLE>

&nbsp;<BR>

<FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Standard Service(s) Being Quoted</B></FONT>

<TABLE BORDER=&#34;0&#34; CELLSPACING=0 CELLPADDING=2 WIDTH=589 bgcolor=&#34;#EBEBEB&#34;>
  <TR>
    <TD COLSPAN=3 BGCOLOR=&#34;#c0c0c0&#34; width=&#34;581&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Local</B></FONT></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;128&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Service Required</B></FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;447&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;LocalService&#34; size=&#34;15&#34; value=&#34;[[LocalService]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;128&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Quantity</FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;447&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;LocalQuantity&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[LocalQuantity]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;128&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Comments</FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;447&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;LocalComments&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[LocalComments]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;128&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Standard Price </FONT><INPUT type=&#34;checkbox&#34; name=&#34;LocalStandard&#34; value=&#34;TRUE [[BOOLTRUE:S x:CHECKED]]&#34;></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;227&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Non Standard Price </FONT><INPUT type=&#34;checkbox&#34; name=&#34;LocalNonStandard&#34; value=&#34;TRUE [[BOOLTRUE:S x:CHECKED]]&#34;></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;226&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Price Requested </FONT><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;LocalPriceReq&#34; size=&#34;15&#34; value=&#34;[[LocalPriceReq]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;128&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Approved</B></FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;447&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;checkbox&#34; name=&#34;LocalApproved&#34; value=&#34;TRUE [[BOOLTRUE:S x:CHECKED]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
</TABLE>

      &nbsp;

<TABLE BORDER=&#34;0&#34; CELLSPACING=0 CELLPADDING=2 WIDTH=590 bgcolor=&#34;#EBEBEB&#34;>
  <TR>
    <TD COLSPAN=3 BGCOLOR=&#34;#c0c0c0&#34; width=&#34;582&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>LD</B></FONT></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Service Required</B></FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;450&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;LDService&#34; size=&#34;15&#34; value=&#34;[[LDService]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Quantity of Minutes</FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;450&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;LDQuantity&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[LDQuantity]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Comments</FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;450&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;LDComments&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[LDComments]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Standard Price </FONT><INPUT type=&#34;checkbox&#34; name=&#34;LDStandard&#34; value=&#34;TRUE [[BOOLTRUE:S x:CHECKED]]&#34;></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;222&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Non Standard Price </FONT><INPUT type=&#34;checkbox&#34; name=&#34;LDNonStandard&#34; value=&#34;TRUE [[BOOLTRUE:S x:CHECKED]]&#34;></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;222&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Price Requested </FONT><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;LDPriceReq&#34; size=&#34;15&#34; value=&#34;[[LDPriceReq]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Traffic Pattern</FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;450&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;LDTrafPat&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[LDTrafPat]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Approved</B></FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;450&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;checkbox&#34; name=&#34;LDApproved&#34; value=&#34;TRUE [[BOOLTRUE:S x:CHECKED]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
</TABLE>

      &nbsp;

<TABLE BORDER=&#34;0&#34; CELLSPACING=0 CELLPADDING=2 WIDTH=590 bgcolor=&#34;#EBEBEB&#34;>
  <TR>
    <TD COLSPAN=4 BGCOLOR=&#34;#c0c0c0&#34; width=&#34;582&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Data / IP Services</B></FONT></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;129&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Service Required</B></FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=3 width=&#34;447&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;DataService&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[DataService]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;129&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Comments</FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=3 width=&#34;447&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;DataComments&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[DataComments]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;129&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Standard Price </FONT><INPUT type=&#34;checkbox&#34; name=&#34;DataStandard&#34; value=&#34;TRUE [[BOOLTRUE:S x:CHECKED]]&#34;></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;222&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Non Standard Price </FONT><INPUT type=&#34;checkbox&#34; name=&#34;DataNonStandard&#34; value=&#34;TRUE [[BOOLTRUE:S x:CHECKED]]&#34;></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;219&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Price Requested </FONT><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;DataPriceReq&#34; size=&#34;15&#34; value=&#34;[[DataPriceReq]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;129&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>TSS Configuration</FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;222&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;DataTSSConfig&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[DataTSSConfig]]&#34;></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;99&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>TSS Diagram</FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;114&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;checkbox&#34; name=&#34;DataTSSDiagram&#34; value=&#34;TRUE [[BOOLTRUE:S x:CHECKED]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;129&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Approved</B></FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=3 width=&#34;447&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;checkbox&#34; name=&#34;DataApproved&#34; value=&#34;TRUE [[BOOLTRUE:S x:CHECKED]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
</TABLE>

      &nbsp;

<TABLE BORDER=&#34;0&#34; CELLSPACING=0 CELLPADDING=2 WIDTH=590 bgcolor=&#34;#EBEBEB&#34;>
  <TR>
    <TD COLSPAN=3 BGCOLOR=&#34;#c0c0c0&#34; width=&#34;582&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Voice CPE</B></FONT></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Product</FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;450&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;VoiceCPEProduct&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[VoiceCPEProduct]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Comments</FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;450&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;VoiceCPEComments&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[VoiceCPEComments]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Standard Price </FONT><INPUT type=&#34;checkbox&#34; name=&#34;VoiceCPEStandard&#34; value=&#34;TRUE [[BOOLTRUE:S x:CHECKED]]&#34;></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;222&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Non Standard Price </FONT><INPUT type=&#34;checkbox&#34; name=&#34;VoiceCPENonStandard&#34; value=&#34;TRUE [[BOOLTRUE:S x:CHECKED]]&#34;></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;222&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Price Requested </FONT><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;VoiceCPEPriceReq&#34; size=&#34;15&#34; value=&#34;[[VoiceCPEPriceReq]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Approved</B></FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;450&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;checkbox&#34; name=&#34;VoiceCPEApproved&#34; value=&#34;TRUE [[BOOLTRUE:S x:CHECKED]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
</TABLE>

      &nbsp;

<TABLE BORDER=&#34;0&#34; CELLSPACING=0 CELLPADDING=2 WIDTH=590 bgcolor=&#34;#EBEBEB&#34;>
  <TR>
    <TD COLSPAN=3 BGCOLOR=&#34;#c0c0c0&#34; width=&#34;582&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Data CPE</B></FONT></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Product</FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;450&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;DataCPEProduct&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[DataCPEProduct]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Comments</FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;450&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;DataCPEComments&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[DataCPEComments]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Standard Price </FONT><INPUT type=&#34;checkbox&#34; name=&#34;DataCPEStandard&#34; value=&#34;TRUE [[BOOLTRUE:S x:CHECKED]]&#34;></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;222&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Non Standard Price </FONT><INPUT type=&#34;checkbox&#34; name=&#34;DataCPENonStandard&#34; value=&#34;TRUE [[BOOLTRUE:S x:CHECKED]]&#34;></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;222&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Price Requested </FONT><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;DataCPEPriceReq&#34; size=&#34;15&#34; value=&#34;[[DataCPEPriceReq]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Approved</B></FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;450&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;checkbox&#34; name=&#34;DataCPEApproved&#34; value=&#34;TRUE [[BOOLTRUE:S x:CHECKED]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
</TABLE>

<FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; size=&#34;2&#34;><B>&nbsp;<BR>
Non-Standard Service(s) Being Quoted
</B></FONT>

<TABLE BORDER=&#34;0&#34; CELLSPACING=0 CELLPADDING=2 WIDTH=590 bgcolor=&#34;#EBEBEB&#34;>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Product</FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;450&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;NonStandardProduct&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[NonStandardProduct]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Comments</FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;450&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;NonStandardComments&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[NonStandardComments]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Approved</B></FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;450&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;checkbox&#34; name=&#34;NonStandardApproved&#34; value=&#34;TRUE [[BOOLTRUE:S x:CHECKED]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
</TABLE>

      &nbsp;

    </TD>
  </TR>
</TABLE>
</CENTER>

<CENTER>[[UpdateSubmitButton]] [[ReturnButton]]</CENTER>
<P>[[/FormTag]]</P>

</BODY>
</HTML>

----------


## Ralph Asbury

Just another note...

I get the following error message (the checkbox for DataCPEStandard was checked and them the form was submitted) when I turn on debug:

Edit SQL=UPDATE Query1 SET ReqName = &#39;John Doe&#39;, ReqPhone = &#39;780.409.6799&#39;, TSSName = &#39;Jane Doe&#39;, DateSubmited = &#39;01/01/2001&#39;, ReqDueDate = &#39;01/05/2001&#39;, HOCompanyName = &#39;Bell Intrigna&#39;, HOAddress = &#39;10104 103 Ave.&#39;, HOCity = &#39;Edmonton&#39;, HOProvince = &#39;#HOProvince#&#39;, HOPostalCode = &#39;T5J 0H8&#39;, HOSiteContact = &#39;Jack Doe&#39;, HOPhone = &#39;780.405.6523&#39;, HOFax = &#39;780.405.6524&#39;, HOTechContact = &#39;Jeff Doe&#39;, HOTechPhone = &#39;780.405.6513&#39;, Compas_Incumbent = False , SpecBillReq = &#39;test&#39;, LocalService = &#39;test&#39;, LocalQuantity = &#39;test&#39;, LocalComments = &#39;test&#39;, LocalStandard = False , LocalNonStandard = False , LocalPriceReq = &#39;test&#39;, LocalApproved = False , LDQuantity = &#39;test&#39;, LDComments = &#39;test&#39;, LDStandard = False , LDNonStandard = False , LDPriceReq = &#39;test&#39;, LDTrafPat = &#39;test&#39;, LDApproved = False , DataService = &#39;Frame Relay&#39;, DataComments = &#39;Gold Management&#39;, DataStandard = False , DataNonStandard = False , DataPriceReq = &#39;15,000&#39;, DataTSSConfig = &#39;test&#39;, DataTSSDiagram = False , DataApproved = False , VoiceCPEProduct = &#39;test&#39;, VoiceCPEComments = &#39;test&#39;, VoiceCPEStandard = False , VoiceCPENonStandard = False , VoiceCPEPriceReq = &#39;test&#39;, VoiceCPEApproved = False , DataCPEProduct = &#39;VPN Box&#39;, DataCPEComments = &#39;Instant Internet 400&#39;, DataCPEStandard = TRUE 0:12:00:00 AM0E12:00:00 AMKE30 , DataCPENonStandard = False , DataCPEPriceReq = &#39;20,000&#39;, DataCPEApproved = False , NonStandardProduct = &#39;test&#39;, NonStandardComments = &#39;test&#39;, NonStandardApproved = False WHERE ReqName = &#39;John Doe&#39; AND HOCompanyName = &#39;Bell Intrigna&#39; AND HOPostalCode = &#39;T5J 0H8&#39;



Error # (Edit_Execute_SQL) = 80040E14(-2147217900)
Description = [Microsoft][ODBC Microsoft Access Driver] Syntax error (missing operator) in query expression &#39;TRUE 0:12:00:00 AM0E12:00:00 AMKE30&#39;.
Source = Microsoft OLE DB Provider for ODBC Drivers
SQL State = 37000
Native Error = -3100




------------
Ralph Asbury at 1/11/01 6:48:52 PM

I&#39;m having some dificulty in getting the EditDropFlds to work on an ASP page that I created. I&#39;m unsure if I have all the code correct... I&#39;ve tried to use your example (http://www.aspdb.com/UNO/UNO-Add-Listx.asp) as a starting point but I can&#39;t even get the dropdown to appear on the update page. It only shows the &#34;raw&#34; data from the dbase.

The checkbox images appear correctly on the initial ASP FormTemplate page but the checkmarks don&#39;t transfer over to the EditUpdateTemplate page.

Any help is appreciated.

My code is below:

Initial ASP page
==================================
<%@ Language=VBScript %>
<!-- #include File=../images/aspdb/AspDB.Inc -->

<HTML>

<HEAD>

<TITLE>Non-Standard & RFP Form</TITLE>
</HEAD>

<BODY>
<CENTER>
<%
Set N = Server.CreateObject(&#34;ASP.db&#34 :Wink: 
N.dbMDB = Server.MapPath(&#34;nsr.mdb&#34 :Wink: 
N.dbUnit = 13

N.dbSQL = &#34;SELECT * FROM Query1&#34;

N.dbMode = &#34;Form&#34;
N.dbImageDir = &#34;../images/aspdb/&#34;
N.dbStatusBar = &#34;False&#34;
N.dbButtonAnchor = &#34;False&#34;

N.dbBoolText = &#34;<IMG SRC=&#34;&#34;../images/aspdb/check1.gif&#34;&#34;>,<IMG SRC=&#34;&#34;../images/aspdb/check0.gif&#34;&#34;>&#34;

N.dbEditFlds = &#34;0,1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,13,14,15,16,17,1  8,19,20,21,22,23,24,25,26,27,28,29,30&#34;
N.dbEditDropFlds = &#34;Province,,,//AB/BC/Outside of AB/BC,,NOBLANK&#34;

N.dbEditUpdateTemplate = &#34;nsr_update.htm&#34;
N.dbEditAddTemplate = &#34;nsr_add.htm&#34;

N.dbNavigationItem = &#34;Add,Update&#34;
N.dbEditParams = &#34;TableName=Query1, BookMarkFlds=0+5+9, RecordScope=single&#34;
N.dbExportFlds = &#34;15,20,21,23,27,28,31,34,35,38,39,42,43,45,48,  49,51,54&#34;

N.dbFormTemplate = &#34;nsr.htm&#34;

N.dbDebug=101

N.ASPdb

  CI = Session(&#34;aspdb_13_Compas_Incumbent&#34 :Wink: 
  if CI = &#34;True&#34; then Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;N&#34; Else Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;&#34;
  LNS = Session(&#34;aspdb_13_LocalNonStandard&#34 :Wink: 
  if LNS = &#34;True&#34; then Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;N&#34; Else Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;&#34;
  LA = Session(&#34;aspdb_13_LocalApproved&#34 :Wink: 
  if LA = &#34;True&#34; then Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;N&#34; Else Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;&#34;
  LDS = Session(&#34;aspdb_13_LDStandard&#34 :Wink: 
  if LDS = &#34;True&#34; then Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;N&#34; Else Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;&#34;
  LDNS = Session(&#34;aspdb_13_LDNonStandard&#34 :Wink: 
  if LDNS = &#34;True&#34; then Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;N&#34; Else Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;&#34;
  LDA = Session(&#34;aspdb_13_LDApproved&#34 :Wink: 
  if LDA = &#34;True&#34; then Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;N&#34; Else Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;&#34;
  DS = Session(&#34;aspdb_13_DataStandard&#34 :Wink: 
  if DS = &#34;True&#34; then Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;N&#34; Else Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;&#34;
  DNS = Session(&#34;aspdb_13_DataNonStandard&#34 :Wink: 
  if DNS = &#34;True&#34; then Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;N&#34; Else Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;&#34;
  DTSSD = Session(&#34;aspdb_13_DataTSSDiagram&#34 :Wink: 
  if DTSSD = &#34;True&#34; then Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;N&#34; Else Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;&#34;
  DA = Session(&#34;aspdb_13_DataApproved&#34 :Wink: 
  if DA = &#34;True&#34; then Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;N&#34; Else Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;&#34;
  VCPES = Session(&#34;aspdb_13_VoiceCPEStandard&#34 :Wink: 
  if VCPES = &#34;True&#34; then Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;N&#34; Else Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;&#34;
  VCPENS = Session(&#34;aspdb_13_VoiceCPENonStandard&#34 :Wink: 
  if VCPENS = &#34;True&#34; then Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;N&#34; Else Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;&#34;
  VCPEA = Session(&#34;aspdb_13_VoiceCPEApproved&#34 :Wink: 
  if VCPEA = &#34;True&#34; then Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;N&#34; Else Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;&#34;
  DCPES = Session(&#34;aspdb_13_DataCPEStandard&#34 :Wink: 
  if DCPES = &#34;True&#34; then Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;N&#34; Else Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;&#34;
  DCPENS = Session(&#34;aspdb_13_DataCPENonStandard&#34 :Wink: 
  if DCPENS = &#34;True&#34; then Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;N&#34; Else Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;&#34;
  DCPEA = Session(&#34;aspdb_13_DataCPEApproved&#34 :Wink: 
  if DCPEA = &#34;True&#34; then Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;N&#34; Else Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;&#34;
  NSA = Session(&#34;aspdb_13_NonStandardApproved&#34 :Wink: 
  if NSA = &#34;True&#34; then Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;N&#34; Else Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;&#34;
%>
</CENTER>
</BODY>

</HTML>



FormTemplate below:
====================================
<HTML>
<HEAD>

<TITLE>Non-Standard & RFP Form</TITLE>

</HEAD>
<BODY>

<CENTER>
<FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=4><B>NON-STANDARD & RFP FORM</B></FONT>
<BR><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>(Customer & Product  Profile)<BR>
</FONT>
<TABLE BORDER=&#34;0&#34; CELLSPACING=0 CELLPADDING=0 WIDTH=590>
  <TR>
    <TD>
      <P align=&#34;center&#34;><B><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2 COLOR=&#34;#ff0000&#34;>Approved non-standard requests are valid for 60 days.</FONT></B></P>

<TABLE BORDER=&#34;0&#34; CELLSPACING=0 CELLPADDING=0 WIDTH=590 bgcolor=&#34;#EBEBEB&#34; height=&#34;145&#34;>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;129&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Requestor Name</FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;447&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;ReqName&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[ReqName]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;129&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Phone Number</FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;447&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;ReqPhone&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[ReqPhone]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;129&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>TSS Name</FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;447&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;TSSName&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[TSSName]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;129&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Date Submitted</FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;447&#34;>
      <INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;DateSubmited&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[DateSubmited]]&#34;> 
      <FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; size=&#34;1&#34; color=&#34;#FF0000&#34;>Date
      Format: MM/DD/YYYY</FONT>
      </TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;129&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Requested Due Date</B></FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;447&#34;>
      <INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;ReqDueDate&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[ReqDueDate]]&#34;>  <FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; size=&#34;1&#34; color=&#34;#FF0000&#34;>Date
      Format: MM/DD/YYYY</FONT>
    </TD>
  </TR>
</TABLE>



<TABLE BORDER=&#34;0&#34; CELLSPACING=0 CELLPADDING=0 WIDTH=589 bgcolor=&#34;#EBEBEB&#34;>
  <TR>
    <TD COLSPAN=4 BGCOLOR=&#34;#c0c0c0&#34; width=&#34;581&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Head Office Information</B></FONT></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;127&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Company Name</FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=3 width=&#34;448&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;HOCompanyName&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[HOCompanyName]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;127&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Site Address</FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=3 width=&#34;448&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;HOAddress&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[HOAddress]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;127&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>City / Town</FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;218&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;HOCity&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[HOCity]]&#34;></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;63&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Province</FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;155&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;HOProvince&#34; size=&#34;15&#34; value=&#34;[[HOProvince]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;127&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Postal Code</FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=3 width=&#34;448&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;HOPostalCode&#34; size=&#34;7&#34; value=&#34;[[HOPostalCode]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;127&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Site Contact</FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=3 width=&#34;448&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;HOSiteContact&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[HOSiteContact]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;127&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Telephone</FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;218&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;HOPhone&#34; size=&#34;11&#34; value=&#34;[[HOPhone]]&#34;></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;63&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Fax:</FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;155&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;HOFax&#34; size=&#34;11&#34; value=&#34;[[HOFax]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;127&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Technical Contact</FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;218&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;HOTechContact&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[HOTechContact]]&#34;></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;63&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Telephone:</FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;155&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;HOTechPhone&#34; size=&#34;11&#34; value=&#34;[[HOTechPhone]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
</TABLE>



<TABLE BORDER=&#34;0&#34; CELLSPACING=0 CELLPADDING=0 WIDTH=590 bgcolor=&#34;#EBEBEB&#34;>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;556&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>COMPAS or INCUMBENT Billing Information (please submit with the workbook)</B></FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;20&#34;>[[Compas_Incumbent:M]]</TD>
  </TR>
</TABLE>



<TABLE BORDER=&#34;0&#34; CELLSPACING=0 CELLPADDING=0 WIDTH=589 bgcolor=&#34;#EBEBEB&#34;>
  <TR>
    <TD BGCOLOR=&#34;#c0c0c0&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Specific Billing Requirements</B></FONT></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;SpecBillReq&#34; size=&#34;80&#34; value=&#34;[[SpecBillReq]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
</TABLE>

 <BR>

<FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Standard Service(s) Being Quoted</B></FONT>

<TABLE BORDER=&#34;0&#34; CELLSPACING=0 CELLPADDING=0 WIDTH=589 bgcolor=&#34;#EBEBEB&#34;>
  <TR>
    <TD COLSPAN=3 BGCOLOR=&#34;#c0c0c0&#34; width=&#34;581&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Local</B></FONT></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;128&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Service Required</B></FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;447&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;LocalService&#34; size=&#34;15&#34; value=&#34;[[LocalService]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;128&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Quantity</FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;447&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;LocalQuantity&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[LocalQuantity]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;128&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Comments</FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;447&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;LocalComments&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[LocalComments]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;128&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Standard Price </FONT>[[LocalStandard:M]]</TD>
    <TD width=&#34;227&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Non Standard Price </FONT>[[LocalNonStandard:M]]</TD>
    <TD width=&#34;226&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Price Requested </FONT><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;LocalPriceReq&#34; size=&#34;15&#34; value=&#34;[[LocalPriceReq]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;128&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Approved</B></FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;447&#34;>[[LocalApproved:M]]</TD>
  </TR>
</TABLE>



<TABLE BORDER=&#34;0&#34; CELLSPACING=0 CELLPADDING=0 WIDTH=590 bgcolor=&#34;#EBEBEB&#34;>
  <TR>
    <TD COLSPAN=3 BGCOLOR=&#34;#c0c0c0&#34; width=&#34;582&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>LD</B></FONT></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Service Required</B></FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;450&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;LDService&#34; size=&#34;15&#34; value=&#34;[[LDService]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Quantity of Minutes</FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;450&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;LDQuantity&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[LDQuantity]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Comments</FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;450&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;LDComments&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[LDComments]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Standard Price </FONT>[[LDStandard:M]]</TD>
    <TD width=&#34;222&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Non Standard Price </FONT>[[LDNonStandard:M]]</TD>
    <TD width=&#34;222&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Price Requested </FONT><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;LDPriceReq&#34; size=&#34;15&#34; value=&#34;[[LDPriceReq]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Traffic Pattern</FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;450&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;LDTrafPat&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[LDTrafPat]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Approved</B></FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;450&#34;>[[LDApproved:M]]</TD>
  </TR>
</TABLE>



<TABLE BORDER=&#34;0&#34; CELLSPACING=0 CELLPADDING=0 WIDTH=590 bgcolor=&#34;#EBEBEB&#34;>
  <TR>
    <TD COLSPAN=4 BGCOLOR=&#34;#c0c0c0&#34; width=&#34;582&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Data / IP Services</B></FONT></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;129&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Service Required</B></FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=3 width=&#34;447&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;DataService&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[DataService]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;129&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Comments</FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=3 width=&#34;447&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;DataComments&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[DataComments]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;129&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Standard Price </FONT>[[DataStandard:M]]</TD>
    <TD width=&#34;222&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Non Standard Price </FONT>[[DataNonStandard:M]]</TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;219&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Price Requested </FONT><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;DataPriceReq&#34; size=&#34;15&#34; value=&#34;[[DataPriceReq]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;129&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>TSS Configuration</FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;222&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;DataTSSConfig&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[DataTSSConfig]]&#34;></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;99&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>TSS Diagram</FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;114&#34;>[[DataTSSDiagram:M]]</TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;129&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Approved</B></FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=3 width=&#34;447&#34;>[[DataApproved:M]]</TD>
  </TR>
</TABLE>



<TABLE BORDER=&#34;0&#34; CELLSPACING=0 CELLPADDING=0 WIDTH=590 bgcolor=&#34;#EBEBEB&#34;>
  <TR>
    <TD COLSPAN=3 BGCOLOR=&#34;#c0c0c0&#34; width=&#34;582&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Voice CPE</B></FONT></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Product</FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;450&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;VoiceCPEProduct&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[VoiceCPEProduct]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Comments</FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;450&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;VoiceCPEComments&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[VoiceCPEComments]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Standard Price </FONT>[[VoiceCPEStandard:M]]</TD>
    <TD width=&#34;222&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Non Standard Price </FONT>[[VoiceCPENonStandard:M]]</TD>
    <TD width=&#34;222&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Price Requested </FONT><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;VoiceCPEPriceReq&#34; size=&#34;15&#34; value=&#34;[[VoiceCPEPriceReq]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Approved</B></FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;450&#34;>[[VoiceCPEApproved:M]]</TD>
  </TR>
</TABLE>



<TABLE BORDER=&#34;0&#34; CELLSPACING=0 CELLPADDING=0 WIDTH=590 bgcolor=&#34;#EBEBEB&#34;>
  <TR>
    <TD COLSPAN=3 BGCOLOR=&#34;#c0c0c0&#34; width=&#34;582&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Data CPE</B></FONT></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Product</FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;450&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;DataCPEProduct&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[DataCPEProduct]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Comments</FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;450&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;DataCPEComments&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[DataCPEComments]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Standard Price </FONT>[[DataCPEStandard:M]]</TD>
    <TD width=&#34;222&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Non Standard Price </FONT>[[DataCPENonStandard:M]]</TD>
    <TD width=&#34;222&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Price Requested </FONT><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;DataCPEPriceReq&#34; size=&#34;15&#34; value=&#34;[[DataCPEPriceReq]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Approved</B></FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;450&#34;>[[DataCPEApproved:M]]</TD>
  </TR>
</TABLE>

<FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; size=&#34;2&#34;><B> <BR>
Non-Standard Service(s) Being Quoted
</B></FONT>

<TABLE BORDER=&#34;0&#34; CELLSPACING=0 CELLPADDING=0 WIDTH=590 bgcolor=&#34;#EBEBEB&#34;>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Product</FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;450&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;NonStandardProduct&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[NonStandardProduct]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Comments</FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;450&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;NonStandardComments&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[NonStandardComments]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Approved</B></FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;450&#34;>[[NonStandardApproved:M]]</TD>
  </TR>
</TABLE>



    </TD>
  </TR>
</TABLE>
</CENTER>

</BODY>
</HTML>


EditUpdateTemplate below:
==================================
<HTML>
<HEAD>

<TITLE>Non-Standard & RFP Form</TITLE>

</HEAD>
<BODY>

<!--  Update these fields:
   [[ReqName:UF]]
   [[ReqPhone:UF]]
   [[TSSName:UF]]
   [[DateSubmited:UF]]
   [[ReqDueDate:UF]]
   [[HOCompanyName:UF]]
   [[HOAddress:UF]]
   [[HOCity:UF]]
   [[HOProvince :Big Grin: U]]
   [[HOPostalCode:UF]]
   [[HOSiteContact:UF]]
   [[HOPhone:UF]]
   [[HOFax:UF]]
   [[HOTechContact:UF]]
   [[HOTechPhone:UF]]
   [[Compas_Incumbent:UC]]
   [[SpecBillReq:UF]]
   [[LocalService:UF]]
   [[LocalQuantity:UF]]
   [[LocalComments:UF]]
   [[LocalStandard:UC]]
   [[LocalNonStandard:UC]]
   [[LocalPriceReq:UF]]
   [[LocalApproved:UC]]
   [[LDQuantity:UF]]
   [[LDComments:UF]]
   [[LDStandard:UC]]
   [[LDNonStandard:UC]]
   [[LDPriceReq:UF]]
   [[LDTrafPat:UF]]
   [[LDApproved:UC]]
   [[DataService:UF]]
   [[DataComments:UF]]
   [[DataStandard:UC]]
   [[DataNonStandard:UC]]
   [[DataPriceReq:UF]]
   [[DataTSSConfig:UF]]
   [[DataTSSDiagram:UC]]
   [[DataApproved:UC]]
   [[VoiceCPEProduct:UF]]
   [[VoiceCPEComments:UF]]
   [[VoiceCPEStandard:UC]]
   [[VoiceCPENonStandard:UC]]
   [[VoiceCPEPriceReq:UF]]
   [[VoiceCPEApproved:UC]]
   [[DataCPEProduct:UF]]
   [[DataCPEComments:UF]]
   [[DataCPEStandard:UC]]
   [[DataCPENonStandard:UC]]
   [[DataCPEPriceReq:UF]]
   [[DataCPEApproved:UC]]
   [[NonStandardProduct:UF]]
   [[NonStandardComments:UF]]
   [[NonStandardApproved:UC]]
 -->


<CENTER>
<FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=4><B>NON-STANDARD & RFP FORM</B></FONT>
<BR><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>(Customer & Product  Profile)<BR>
</FONT>
<TABLE BORDER=&#34;0&#34; CELLSPACING=0 CELLPADDING=2 WIDTH=590>
  <TR>
    <TD>
      <P align=&#34;center&#34;><B><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2 COLOR=&#34;#ff0000&#34;>Approved non-standard requests are valid for 60 days.
      </FONT></B>[[FormTag]]</P>

<TABLE BORDER=&#34;0&#34; CELLSPACING=0 CELLPADDING=2 WIDTH=590 bgcolor=&#34;#EBEBEB&#34; height=&#34;145&#34;>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;129&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Requestor Name</FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;447&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;ReqName&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[ReqName]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;129&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Phone Number</FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;447&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;ReqPhone&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[ReqPhone]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;129&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>TSS Name</FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;447&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;TSSName&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[TSSName]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;129&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Date Submitted</FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;447&#34;>
      <INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;DateSubmited&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[DateSubmited]]&#34;> 
      <FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; size=&#34;1&#34; color=&#34;#FF0000&#34;>Date
      Format: MM/DD/YYYY</FONT>
      </TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;129&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Requested Due Date</B></FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;447&#34;>
      <INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;ReqDueDate&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[ReqDueDate]]&#34;>  <FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; size=&#34;1&#34; color=&#34;#FF0000&#34;>Date
      Format: MM/DD/YYYY</FONT>
    </TD>
  </TR>
</TABLE>



<TABLE BORDER=&#34;0&#34; CELLSPACING=0 CELLPADDING=2 WIDTH=589 bgcolor=&#34;#EBEBEB&#34;>
  <TR>
    <TD COLSPAN=4 BGCOLOR=&#34;#c0c0c0&#34; width=&#34;581&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Head Office Information</B></FONT></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;127&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Company Name</FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=3 width=&#34;448&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;HOCompanyName&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[HOCompanyName]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;127&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Site Address</FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=3 width=&#34;448&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;HOAddress&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[HOAddress]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;127&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>City / Town</FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;218&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;HOCity&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[HOCity]]&#34;></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;63&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Province</FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;155&#34;>[[HOProvince :Big Grin: ]]</TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;127&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Postal Code</FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=3 width=&#34;448&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;HOPostalCode&#34; size=&#34;7&#34; value=&#34;[[HOPostalCode]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;127&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Site Contact</FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=3 width=&#34;448&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;HOSiteContact&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[HOSiteContact]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;127&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Telephone</FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;218&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;HOPhone&#34; size=&#34;11&#34; value=&#34;[[HOPhone]]&#34;></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;63&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Fax:</FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;155&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;HOFax&#34; size=&#34;11&#34; value=&#34;[[HOFax]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;127&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Technical Contact</FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;218&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;HOTechContact&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[HOTechContact]]&#34;></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;63&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Telephone:</FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;155&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;HOTechPhone&#34; size=&#34;11&#34; value=&#34;[[HOTechPhone]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
</TABLE>



<TABLE BORDER=&#34;0&#34; CELLSPACING=0 CELLPADDING=2 WIDTH=590 bgcolor=&#34;#EBEBEB&#34;>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;556&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>COMPAS or INCUMBENT Billing Information (please submit with the workbook)</B></FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;20&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;checkbox&#34; name=&#34;[[Compas_Incumbent]]&#34; value=&#34;TRUE [[BOOLTRUE:S x:CHECKED]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
</TABLE>



<TABLE BORDER=&#34;0&#34; CELLSPACING=0 CELLPADDING=2 WIDTH=589 bgcolor=&#34;#EBEBEB&#34;>
  <TR>
    <TD BGCOLOR=&#34;#c0c0c0&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Specific Billing Requirements</B></FONT></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;SpecBillReq&#34; size=&#34;80&#34; value=&#34;[[SpecBillReq]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
</TABLE>

 <BR>

<FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Standard Service(s) Being Quoted</B></FONT>

<TABLE BORDER=&#34;0&#34; CELLSPACING=0 CELLPADDING=2 WIDTH=589 bgcolor=&#34;#EBEBEB&#34;>
  <TR>
    <TD COLSPAN=3 BGCOLOR=&#34;#c0c0c0&#34; width=&#34;581&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Local</B></FONT></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;128&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Service Required</B></FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;447&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;LocalService&#34; size=&#34;15&#34; value=&#34;[[LocalService]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;128&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Quantity</FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;447&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;LocalQuantity&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[LocalQuantity]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;128&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Comments</FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;447&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;LocalComments&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[LocalComments]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;128&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Standard Price </FONT><INPUT type=&#34;checkbox&#34; name=&#34;LocalStandard&#34; value=&#34;TRUE [[BOOLTRUE:S x:CHECKED]]&#34;></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;227&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Non Standard Price </FONT><INPUT type=&#34;checkbox&#34; name=&#34;LocalNonStandard&#34; value=&#34;TRUE [[BOOLTRUE:S x:CHECKED]]&#34;></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;226&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Price Requested </FONT><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;LocalPriceReq&#34; size=&#34;15&#34; value=&#34;[[LocalPriceReq]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;128&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Approved</B></FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;447&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;checkbox&#34; name=&#34;LocalApproved&#34; value=&#34;TRUE [[BOOLTRUE:S x:CHECKED]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
</TABLE>



<TABLE BORDER=&#34;0&#34; CELLSPACING=0 CELLPADDING=2 WIDTH=590 bgcolor=&#34;#EBEBEB&#34;>
  <TR>
    <TD COLSPAN=3 BGCOLOR=&#34;#c0c0c0&#34; width=&#34;582&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>LD</B></FONT></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Service Required</B></FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;450&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;LDService&#34; size=&#34;15&#34; value=&#34;[[LDService]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Quantity of Minutes</FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;450&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;LDQuantity&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[LDQuantity]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Comments</FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;450&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;LDComments&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[LDComments]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Standard Price </FONT><INPUT type=&#34;checkbox&#34; name=&#34;LDStandard&#34; value=&#34;TRUE [[BOOLTRUE:S x:CHECKED]]&#34;></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;222&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Non Standard Price </FONT><INPUT type=&#34;checkbox&#34; name=&#34;LDNonStandard&#34; value=&#34;TRUE [[BOOLTRUE:S x:CHECKED]]&#34;></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;222&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Price Requested </FONT><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;LDPriceReq&#34; size=&#34;15&#34; value=&#34;[[LDPriceReq]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Traffic Pattern</FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;450&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;LDTrafPat&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[LDTrafPat]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Approved</B></FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;450&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;checkbox&#34; name=&#34;LDApproved&#34; value=&#34;TRUE [[BOOLTRUE:S x:CHECKED]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
</TABLE>



<TABLE BORDER=&#34;0&#34; CELLSPACING=0 CELLPADDING=2 WIDTH=590 bgcolor=&#34;#EBEBEB&#34;>
  <TR>
    <TD COLSPAN=4 BGCOLOR=&#34;#c0c0c0&#34; width=&#34;582&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Data / IP Services</B></FONT></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;129&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Service Required</B></FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=3 width=&#34;447&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;DataService&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[DataService]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;129&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Comments</FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=3 width=&#34;447&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;DataComments&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[DataComments]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;129&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Standard Price </FONT><INPUT type=&#34;checkbox&#34; name=&#34;DataStandard&#34; value=&#34;TRUE [[BOOLTRUE:S x:CHECKED]]&#34;></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;222&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Non Standard Price </FONT><INPUT type=&#34;checkbox&#34; name=&#34;DataNonStandard&#34; value=&#34;TRUE [[BOOLTRUE:S x:CHECKED]]&#34;></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;219&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Price Requested </FONT><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;DataPriceReq&#34; size=&#34;15&#34; value=&#34;[[DataPriceReq]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;129&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>TSS Configuration</FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;222&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;DataTSSConfig&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[DataTSSConfig]]&#34;></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;99&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>TSS Diagram</FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;114&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;checkbox&#34; name=&#34;DataTSSDiagram&#34; value=&#34;TRUE [[BOOLTRUE:S x:CHECKED]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;129&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Approved</B></FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=3 width=&#34;447&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;checkbox&#34; name=&#34;DataApproved&#34; value=&#34;TRUE [[BOOLTRUE:S x:CHECKED]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
</TABLE>



<TABLE BORDER=&#34;0&#34; CELLSPACING=0 CELLPADDING=2 WIDTH=590 bgcolor=&#34;#EBEBEB&#34;>
  <TR>
    <TD COLSPAN=3 BGCOLOR=&#34;#c0c0c0&#34; width=&#34;582&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Voice CPE</B></FONT></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Product</FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;450&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;VoiceCPEProduct&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[VoiceCPEProduct]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Comments</FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;450&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;VoiceCPEComments&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[VoiceCPEComments]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Standard Price </FONT><INPUT type=&#34;checkbox&#34; name=&#34;VoiceCPEStandard&#34; value=&#34;TRUE [[BOOLTRUE:S x:CHECKED]]&#34;></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;222&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Non Standard Price </FONT><INPUT type=&#34;checkbox&#34; name=&#34;VoiceCPENonStandard&#34; value=&#34;TRUE [[BOOLTRUE:S x:CHECKED]]&#34;></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;222&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Price Requested </FONT><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;VoiceCPEPriceReq&#34; size=&#34;15&#34; value=&#34;[[VoiceCPEPriceReq]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Approved</B></FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;450&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;checkbox&#34; name=&#34;VoiceCPEApproved&#34; value=&#34;TRUE [[BOOLTRUE:S x:CHECKED]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
</TABLE>



<TABLE BORDER=&#34;0&#34; CELLSPACING=0 CELLPADDING=2 WIDTH=590 bgcolor=&#34;#EBEBEB&#34;>
  <TR>
    <TD COLSPAN=3 BGCOLOR=&#34;#c0c0c0&#34; width=&#34;582&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Data CPE</B></FONT></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Product</FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;450&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;DataCPEProduct&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[DataCPEProduct]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Comments</FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;450&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;DataCPEComments&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[DataCPEComments]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Standard Price </FONT><INPUT type=&#34;checkbox&#34; name=&#34;DataCPEStandard&#34; value=&#34;TRUE [[BOOLTRUE:S x:CHECKED]]&#34;></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;222&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Non Standard Price </FONT><INPUT type=&#34;checkbox&#34; name=&#34;DataCPENonStandard&#34; value=&#34;TRUE [[BOOLTRUE:S x:CHECKED]]&#34;></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;222&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Price Requested </FONT><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;DataCPEPriceReq&#34; size=&#34;15&#34; value=&#34;[[DataCPEPriceReq]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Approved</B></FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;450&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;checkbox&#34; name=&#34;DataCPEApproved&#34; value=&#34;TRUE [[BOOLTRUE:S x:CHECKED]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
</TABLE>

<FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; size=&#34;2&#34;><B> <BR>
Non-Standard Service(s) Being Quoted
</B></FONT>

<TABLE BORDER=&#34;0&#34; CELLSPACING=0 CELLPADDING=2 WIDTH=590 bgcolor=&#34;#EBEBEB&#34;>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Product</FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;450&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;NonStandardProduct&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[NonStandardProduct]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Comments</FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;450&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;NonStandardComments&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[NonStandardComments]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Approved</B></FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;450&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;checkbox&#34; name=&#34;NonStandardApproved&#34; value=&#34;TRUE [[BOOLTRUE:S x:CHECKED]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
</TABLE>



    </TD>
  </TR>
</TABLE>
</CENTER>

<CENTER>[[UpdateSubmitButton]] [[ReturnButton]]</CENTER>
<P>[[/FormTag]]</P>

</BODY>
</HTML>

----------


## Ralph Asbury

I still have not recieved a response to my question


------------
Ralph Asbury at 1/11/01 6:48:52 PM

I&#39;m having some dificulty in getting the EditDropFlds to work on an ASP page that I created. I&#39;m unsure if I have all the code correct... I&#39;ve tried to use your example (http://www.aspdb.com/UNO/UNO-Add-Listx.asp) as a starting point but I can&#39;t even get the dropdown to appear on the update page. It only shows the &#34;raw&#34; data from the dbase.

The checkbox images appear correctly on the initial ASP FormTemplate page but the checkmarks don&#39;t transfer over to the EditUpdateTemplate page.

Any help is appreciated.

My code is below:

Initial ASP page
==================================
<%@ Language=VBScript %>
<!-- #include File=../images/aspdb/AspDB.Inc -->

<HTML>

<HEAD>

<TITLE>Non-Standard & RFP Form</TITLE>
</HEAD>

<BODY>
<CENTER>
<%
Set N = Server.CreateObject(&#34;ASP.db&#34 :Wink: 
N.dbMDB = Server.MapPath(&#34;nsr.mdb&#34 :Wink: 
N.dbUnit = 13

N.dbSQL = &#34;SELECT * FROM Query1&#34;

N.dbMode = &#34;Form&#34;
N.dbImageDir = &#34;../images/aspdb/&#34;
N.dbStatusBar = &#34;False&#34;
N.dbButtonAnchor = &#34;False&#34;

N.dbBoolText = &#34;<IMG SRC=&#34;&#34;../images/aspdb/check1.gif&#34;&#34;>,<IMG SRC=&#34;&#34;../images/aspdb/check0.gif&#34;&#34;>&#34;

N.dbEditFlds = &#34;0,1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,13,14,15,16,17,1  8,19,20,21,22,23,24,25,26,27,28,29,30&#34;
N.dbEditDropFlds = &#34;Province,,,//AB/BC/Outside of AB/BC,,NOBLANK&#34;

N.dbEditUpdateTemplate = &#34;nsr_update.htm&#34;
N.dbEditAddTemplate = &#34;nsr_add.htm&#34;

N.dbNavigationItem = &#34;Add,Update&#34;
N.dbEditParams = &#34;TableName=Query1, BookMarkFlds=0+5+9, RecordScope=single&#34;
N.dbExportFlds = &#34;15,20,21,23,27,28,31,34,35,38,39,42,43,45,48,  49,51,54&#34;

N.dbFormTemplate = &#34;nsr.htm&#34;

N.dbDebug=101

N.ASPdb

  CI = Session(&#34;aspdb_13_Compas_Incumbent&#34 :Wink: 
  if CI = &#34;True&#34; then Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;N&#34; Else Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;&#34;
  LNS = Session(&#34;aspdb_13_LocalNonStandard&#34 :Wink: 
  if LNS = &#34;True&#34; then Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;N&#34; Else Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;&#34;
  LA = Session(&#34;aspdb_13_LocalApproved&#34 :Wink: 
  if LA = &#34;True&#34; then Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;N&#34; Else Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;&#34;
  LDS = Session(&#34;aspdb_13_LDStandard&#34 :Wink: 
  if LDS = &#34;True&#34; then Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;N&#34; Else Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;&#34;
  LDNS = Session(&#34;aspdb_13_LDNonStandard&#34 :Wink: 
  if LDNS = &#34;True&#34; then Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;N&#34; Else Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;&#34;
  LDA = Session(&#34;aspdb_13_LDApproved&#34 :Wink: 
  if LDA = &#34;True&#34; then Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;N&#34; Else Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;&#34;
  DS = Session(&#34;aspdb_13_DataStandard&#34 :Wink: 
  if DS = &#34;True&#34; then Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;N&#34; Else Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;&#34;
  DNS = Session(&#34;aspdb_13_DataNonStandard&#34 :Wink: 
  if DNS = &#34;True&#34; then Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;N&#34; Else Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;&#34;
  DTSSD = Session(&#34;aspdb_13_DataTSSDiagram&#34 :Wink: 
  if DTSSD = &#34;True&#34; then Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;N&#34; Else Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;&#34;
  DA = Session(&#34;aspdb_13_DataApproved&#34 :Wink: 
  if DA = &#34;True&#34; then Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;N&#34; Else Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;&#34;
  VCPES = Session(&#34;aspdb_13_VoiceCPEStandard&#34 :Wink: 
  if VCPES = &#34;True&#34; then Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;N&#34; Else Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;&#34;
  VCPENS = Session(&#34;aspdb_13_VoiceCPENonStandard&#34 :Wink: 
  if VCPENS = &#34;True&#34; then Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;N&#34; Else Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;&#34;
  VCPEA = Session(&#34;aspdb_13_VoiceCPEApproved&#34 :Wink: 
  if VCPEA = &#34;True&#34; then Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;N&#34; Else Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;&#34;
  DCPES = Session(&#34;aspdb_13_DataCPEStandard&#34 :Wink: 
  if DCPES = &#34;True&#34; then Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;N&#34; Else Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;&#34;
  DCPENS = Session(&#34;aspdb_13_DataCPENonStandard&#34 :Wink: 
  if DCPENS = &#34;True&#34; then Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;N&#34; Else Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;&#34;
  DCPEA = Session(&#34;aspdb_13_DataCPEApproved&#34 :Wink: 
  if DCPEA = &#34;True&#34; then Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;N&#34; Else Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;&#34;
  NSA = Session(&#34;aspdb_13_NonStandardApproved&#34 :Wink: 
  if NSA = &#34;True&#34; then Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;N&#34; Else Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;&#34;
%>
</CENTER>
</BODY>

</HTML>



FormTemplate below:
====================================
<HTML>
<HEAD>

<TITLE>Non-Standard & RFP Form</TITLE>

</HEAD>
<BODY>

<CENTER>
<FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=4><B>NON-STANDARD & RFP FORM</B></FONT>
<BR><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>(Customer & Product  Profile)<BR>
</FONT>
<TABLE BORDER=&#34;0&#34; CELLSPACING=0 CELLPADDING=0 WIDTH=590>
  <TR>
    <TD>
      <P align=&#34;center&#34;><B><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2 COLOR=&#34;#ff0000&#34;>Approved non-standard requests are valid for 60 days.</FONT></B></P>

<TABLE BORDER=&#34;0&#34; CELLSPACING=0 CELLPADDING=0 WIDTH=590 bgcolor=&#34;#EBEBEB&#34; height=&#34;145&#34;>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;129&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Requestor Name</FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;447&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;ReqName&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[ReqName]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;129&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Phone Number</FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;447&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;ReqPhone&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[ReqPhone]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;129&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>TSS Name</FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;447&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;TSSName&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[TSSName]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;129&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Date Submitted</FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;447&#34;>
      <INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;DateSubmited&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[DateSubmited]]&#34;> 
      <FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; size=&#34;1&#34; color=&#34;#FF0000&#34;>Date
      Format: MM/DD/YYYY</FONT>
      </TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;129&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Requested Due Date</B></FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;447&#34;>
      <INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;ReqDueDate&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[ReqDueDate]]&#34;>  <FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; size=&#34;1&#34; color=&#34;#FF0000&#34;>Date
      Format: MM/DD/YYYY</FONT>
    </TD>
  </TR>
</TABLE>



<TABLE BORDER=&#34;0&#34; CELLSPACING=0 CELLPADDING=0 WIDTH=589 bgcolor=&#34;#EBEBEB&#34;>
  <TR>
    <TD COLSPAN=4 BGCOLOR=&#34;#c0c0c0&#34; width=&#34;581&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Head Office Information</B></FONT></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;127&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Company Name</FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=3 width=&#34;448&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;HOCompanyName&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[HOCompanyName]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;127&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Site Address</FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=3 width=&#34;448&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;HOAddress&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[HOAddress]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;127&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>City / Town</FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;218&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;HOCity&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[HOCity]]&#34;></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;63&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Province</FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;155&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;HOProvince&#34; size=&#34;15&#34; value=&#34;[[HOProvince]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;127&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Postal Code</FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=3 width=&#34;448&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;HOPostalCode&#34; size=&#34;7&#34; value=&#34;[[HOPostalCode]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;127&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Site Contact</FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=3 width=&#34;448&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;HOSiteContact&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[HOSiteContact]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;127&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Telephone</FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;218&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;HOPhone&#34; size=&#34;11&#34; value=&#34;[[HOPhone]]&#34;></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;63&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Fax:</FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;155&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;HOFax&#34; size=&#34;11&#34; value=&#34;[[HOFax]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;127&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Technical Contact</FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;218&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;HOTechContact&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[HOTechContact]]&#34;></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;63&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Telephone:</FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;155&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;HOTechPhone&#34; size=&#34;11&#34; value=&#34;[[HOTechPhone]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
</TABLE>



<TABLE BORDER=&#34;0&#34; CELLSPACING=0 CELLPADDING=0 WIDTH=590 bgcolor=&#34;#EBEBEB&#34;>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;556&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>COMPAS or INCUMBENT Billing Information (please submit with the workbook)</B></FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;20&#34;>[[Compas_Incumbent:M]]</TD>
  </TR>
</TABLE>



<TABLE BORDER=&#34;0&#34; CELLSPACING=0 CELLPADDING=0 WIDTH=589 bgcolor=&#34;#EBEBEB&#34;>
  <TR>
    <TD BGCOLOR=&#34;#c0c0c0&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Specific Billing Requirements</B></FONT></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;SpecBillReq&#34; size=&#34;80&#34; value=&#34;[[SpecBillReq]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
</TABLE>

 <BR>

<FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Standard Service(s) Being Quoted</B></FONT>

<TABLE BORDER=&#34;0&#34; CELLSPACING=0 CELLPADDING=0 WIDTH=589 bgcolor=&#34;#EBEBEB&#34;>
  <TR>
    <TD COLSPAN=3 BGCOLOR=&#34;#c0c0c0&#34; width=&#34;581&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Local</B></FONT></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;128&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Service Required</B></FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;447&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;LocalService&#34; size=&#34;15&#34; value=&#34;[[LocalService]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;128&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Quantity</FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;447&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;LocalQuantity&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[LocalQuantity]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;128&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Comments</FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;447&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;LocalComments&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[LocalComments]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;128&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Standard Price </FONT>[[LocalStandard:M]]</TD>
    <TD width=&#34;227&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Non Standard Price </FONT>[[LocalNonStandard:M]]</TD>
    <TD width=&#34;226&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Price Requested </FONT><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;LocalPriceReq&#34; size=&#34;15&#34; value=&#34;[[LocalPriceReq]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;128&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Approved</B></FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;447&#34;>[[LocalApproved:M]]</TD>
  </TR>
</TABLE>



<TABLE BORDER=&#34;0&#34; CELLSPACING=0 CELLPADDING=0 WIDTH=590 bgcolor=&#34;#EBEBEB&#34;>
  <TR>
    <TD COLSPAN=3 BGCOLOR=&#34;#c0c0c0&#34; width=&#34;582&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>LD</B></FONT></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Service Required</B></FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;450&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;LDService&#34; size=&#34;15&#34; value=&#34;[[LDService]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Quantity of Minutes</FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;450&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;LDQuantity&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[LDQuantity]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Comments</FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;450&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;LDComments&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[LDComments]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Standard Price </FONT>[[LDStandard:M]]</TD>
    <TD width=&#34;222&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Non Standard Price </FONT>[[LDNonStandard:M]]</TD>
    <TD width=&#34;222&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Price Requested </FONT><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;LDPriceReq&#34; size=&#34;15&#34; value=&#34;[[LDPriceReq]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Traffic Pattern</FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;450&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;LDTrafPat&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[LDTrafPat]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Approved</B></FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;450&#34;>[[LDApproved:M]]</TD>
  </TR>
</TABLE>



<TABLE BORDER=&#34;0&#34; CELLSPACING=0 CELLPADDING=0 WIDTH=590 bgcolor=&#34;#EBEBEB&#34;>
  <TR>
    <TD COLSPAN=4 BGCOLOR=&#34;#c0c0c0&#34; width=&#34;582&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Data / IP Services</B></FONT></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;129&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Service Required</B></FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=3 width=&#34;447&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;DataService&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[DataService]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;129&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Comments</FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=3 width=&#34;447&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;DataComments&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[DataComments]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;129&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Standard Price </FONT>[[DataStandard:M]]</TD>
    <TD width=&#34;222&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Non Standard Price </FONT>[[DataNonStandard:M]]</TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;219&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Price Requested </FONT><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;DataPriceReq&#34; size=&#34;15&#34; value=&#34;[[DataPriceReq]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;129&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>TSS Configuration</FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;222&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;DataTSSConfig&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[DataTSSConfig]]&#34;></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;99&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>TSS Diagram</FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;114&#34;>[[DataTSSDiagram:M]]</TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;129&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Approved</B></FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=3 width=&#34;447&#34;>[[DataApproved:M]]</TD>
  </TR>
</TABLE>



<TABLE BORDER=&#34;0&#34; CELLSPACING=0 CELLPADDING=0 WIDTH=590 bgcolor=&#34;#EBEBEB&#34;>
  <TR>
    <TD COLSPAN=3 BGCOLOR=&#34;#c0c0c0&#34; width=&#34;582&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Voice CPE</B></FONT></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Product</FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;450&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;VoiceCPEProduct&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[VoiceCPEProduct]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Comments</FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;450&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;VoiceCPEComments&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[VoiceCPEComments]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Standard Price </FONT>[[VoiceCPEStandard:M]]</TD>
    <TD width=&#34;222&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Non Standard Price </FONT>[[VoiceCPENonStandard:M]]</TD>
    <TD width=&#34;222&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Price Requested </FONT><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;VoiceCPEPriceReq&#34; size=&#34;15&#34; value=&#34;[[VoiceCPEPriceReq]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Approved</B></FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;450&#34;>[[VoiceCPEApproved:M]]</TD>
  </TR>
</TABLE>



<TABLE BORDER=&#34;0&#34; CELLSPACING=0 CELLPADDING=0 WIDTH=590 bgcolor=&#34;#EBEBEB&#34;>
  <TR>
    <TD COLSPAN=3 BGCOLOR=&#34;#c0c0c0&#34; width=&#34;582&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Data CPE</B></FONT></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Product</FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;450&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;DataCPEProduct&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[DataCPEProduct]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Comments</FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;450&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;DataCPEComments&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[DataCPEComments]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Standard Price </FONT>[[DataCPEStandard:M]]</TD>
    <TD width=&#34;222&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Non Standard Price </FONT>[[DataCPENonStandard:M]]</TD>
    <TD width=&#34;222&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Price Requested </FONT><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;DataCPEPriceReq&#34; size=&#34;15&#34; value=&#34;[[DataCPEPriceReq]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Approved</B></FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;450&#34;>[[DataCPEApproved:M]]</TD>
  </TR>
</TABLE>

<FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; size=&#34;2&#34;><B> <BR>
Non-Standard Service(s) Being Quoted
</B></FONT>

<TABLE BORDER=&#34;0&#34; CELLSPACING=0 CELLPADDING=0 WIDTH=590 bgcolor=&#34;#EBEBEB&#34;>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Product</FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;450&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;NonStandardProduct&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[NonStandardProduct]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Comments</FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;450&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;NonStandardComments&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[NonStandardComments]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Approved</B></FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;450&#34;>[[NonStandardApproved:M]]</TD>
  </TR>
</TABLE>



    </TD>
  </TR>
</TABLE>
</CENTER>

</BODY>
</HTML>


EditUpdateTemplate below:
==================================
<HTML>
<HEAD>

<TITLE>Non-Standard & RFP Form</TITLE>

</HEAD>
<BODY>

<!--  Update these fields:
   [[ReqName:UF]]
   [[ReqPhone:UF]]
   [[TSSName:UF]]
   [[DateSubmited:UF]]
   [[ReqDueDate:UF]]
   [[HOCompanyName:UF]]
   [[HOAddress:UF]]
   [[HOCity:UF]]
   [[HOProvince :Big Grin: U]]
   [[HOPostalCode:UF]]
   [[HOSiteContact:UF]]
   [[HOPhone:UF]]
   [[HOFax:UF]]
   [[HOTechContact:UF]]
   [[HOTechPhone:UF]]
   [[Compas_Incumbent:UC]]
   [[SpecBillReq:UF]]
   [[LocalService:UF]]
   [[LocalQuantity:UF]]
   [[LocalComments:UF]]
   [[LocalStandard:UC]]
   [[LocalNonStandard:UC]]
   [[LocalPriceReq:UF]]
   [[LocalApproved:UC]]
   [[LDQuantity:UF]]
   [[LDComments:UF]]
   [[LDStandard:UC]]
   [[LDNonStandard:UC]]
   [[LDPriceReq:UF]]
   [[LDTrafPat:UF]]
   [[LDApproved:UC]]
   [[DataService:UF]]
   [[DataComments:UF]]
   [[DataStandard:UC]]
   [[DataNonStandard:UC]]
   [[DataPriceReq:UF]]
   [[DataTSSConfig:UF]]
   [[DataTSSDiagram:UC]]
   [[DataApproved:UC]]
   [[VoiceCPEProduct:UF]]
   [[VoiceCPEComments:UF]]
   [[VoiceCPEStandard:UC]]
   [[VoiceCPENonStandard:UC]]
   [[VoiceCPEPriceReq:UF]]
   [[VoiceCPEApproved:UC]]
   [[DataCPEProduct:UF]]
   [[DataCPEComments:UF]]
   [[DataCPEStandard:UC]]
   [[DataCPENonStandard:UC]]
   [[DataCPEPriceReq:UF]]
   [[DataCPEApproved:UC]]
   [[NonStandardProduct:UF]]
   [[NonStandardComments:UF]]
   [[NonStandardApproved:UC]]
 -->


<CENTER>
<FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=4><B>NON-STANDARD & RFP FORM</B></FONT>
<BR><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>(Customer & Product  Profile)<BR>
</FONT>
<TABLE BORDER=&#34;0&#34; CELLSPACING=0 CELLPADDING=2 WIDTH=590>
  <TR>
    <TD>
      <P align=&#34;center&#34;><B><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2 COLOR=&#34;#ff0000&#34;>Approved non-standard requests are valid for 60 days.
      </FONT></B>[[FormTag]]</P>

<TABLE BORDER=&#34;0&#34; CELLSPACING=0 CELLPADDING=2 WIDTH=590 bgcolor=&#34;#EBEBEB&#34; height=&#34;145&#34;>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;129&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Requestor Name</FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;447&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;ReqName&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[ReqName]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;129&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Phone Number</FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;447&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;ReqPhone&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[ReqPhone]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;129&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>TSS Name</FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;447&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;TSSName&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[TSSName]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;129&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Date Submitted</FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;447&#34;>
      <INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;DateSubmited&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[DateSubmited]]&#34;> 
      <FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; size=&#34;1&#34; color=&#34;#FF0000&#34;>Date
      Format: MM/DD/YYYY</FONT>
      </TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;129&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Requested Due Date</B></FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;447&#34;>
      <INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;ReqDueDate&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[ReqDueDate]]&#34;>  <FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; size=&#34;1&#34; color=&#34;#FF0000&#34;>Date
      Format: MM/DD/YYYY</FONT>
    </TD>
  </TR>
</TABLE>



<TABLE BORDER=&#34;0&#34; CELLSPACING=0 CELLPADDING=2 WIDTH=589 bgcolor=&#34;#EBEBEB&#34;>
  <TR>
    <TD COLSPAN=4 BGCOLOR=&#34;#c0c0c0&#34; width=&#34;581&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Head Office Information</B></FONT></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;127&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Company Name</FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=3 width=&#34;448&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;HOCompanyName&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[HOCompanyName]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;127&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Site Address</FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=3 width=&#34;448&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;HOAddress&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[HOAddress]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;127&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>City / Town</FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;218&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;HOCity&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[HOCity]]&#34;></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;63&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Province</FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;155&#34;>[[HOProvince :Big Grin: ]]</TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;127&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Postal Code</FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=3 width=&#34;448&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;HOPostalCode&#34; size=&#34;7&#34; value=&#34;[[HOPostalCode]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;127&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Site Contact</FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=3 width=&#34;448&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;HOSiteContact&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[HOSiteContact]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;127&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Telephone</FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;218&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;HOPhone&#34; size=&#34;11&#34; value=&#34;[[HOPhone]]&#34;></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;63&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Fax:</FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;155&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;HOFax&#34; size=&#34;11&#34; value=&#34;[[HOFax]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;127&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Technical Contact</FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;218&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;HOTechContact&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[HOTechContact]]&#34;></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;63&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Telephone:</FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;155&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;HOTechPhone&#34; size=&#34;11&#34; value=&#34;[[HOTechPhone]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
</TABLE>



<TABLE BORDER=&#34;0&#34; CELLSPACING=0 CELLPADDING=2 WIDTH=590 bgcolor=&#34;#EBEBEB&#34;>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;556&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>COMPAS or INCUMBENT Billing Information (please submit with the workbook)</B></FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;20&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;checkbox&#34; name=&#34;[[Compas_Incumbent]]&#34; value=&#34;TRUE [[BOOLTRUE:S x:CHECKED]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
</TABLE>



<TABLE BORDER=&#34;0&#34; CELLSPACING=0 CELLPADDING=2 WIDTH=589 bgcolor=&#34;#EBEBEB&#34;>
  <TR>
    <TD BGCOLOR=&#34;#c0c0c0&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Specific Billing Requirements</B></FONT></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;SpecBillReq&#34; size=&#34;80&#34; value=&#34;[[SpecBillReq]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
</TABLE>

 <BR>

<FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Standard Service(s) Being Quoted</B></FONT>

<TABLE BORDER=&#34;0&#34; CELLSPACING=0 CELLPADDING=2 WIDTH=589 bgcolor=&#34;#EBEBEB&#34;>
  <TR>
    <TD COLSPAN=3 BGCOLOR=&#34;#c0c0c0&#34; width=&#34;581&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Local</B></FONT></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;128&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Service Required</B></FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;447&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;LocalService&#34; size=&#34;15&#34; value=&#34;[[LocalService]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;128&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Quantity</FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;447&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;LocalQuantity&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[LocalQuantity]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;128&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Comments</FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;447&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;LocalComments&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[LocalComments]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;128&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Standard Price </FONT><INPUT type=&#34;checkbox&#34; name=&#34;LocalStandard&#34; value=&#34;TRUE [[BOOLTRUE:S x:CHECKED]]&#34;></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;227&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Non Standard Price </FONT><INPUT type=&#34;checkbox&#34; name=&#34;LocalNonStandard&#34; value=&#34;TRUE [[BOOLTRUE:S x:CHECKED]]&#34;></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;226&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Price Requested </FONT><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;LocalPriceReq&#34; size=&#34;15&#34; value=&#34;[[LocalPriceReq]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;128&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Approved</B></FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;447&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;checkbox&#34; name=&#34;LocalApproved&#34; value=&#34;TRUE [[BOOLTRUE:S x:CHECKED]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
</TABLE>



<TABLE BORDER=&#34;0&#34; CELLSPACING=0 CELLPADDING=2 WIDTH=590 bgcolor=&#34;#EBEBEB&#34;>
  <TR>
    <TD COLSPAN=3 BGCOLOR=&#34;#c0c0c0&#34; width=&#34;582&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>LD</B></FONT></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Service Required</B></FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;450&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;LDService&#34; size=&#34;15&#34; value=&#34;[[LDService]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Quantity of Minutes</FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;450&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;LDQuantity&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[LDQuantity]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Comments</FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;450&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;LDComments&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[LDComments]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Standard Price </FONT><INPUT type=&#34;checkbox&#34; name=&#34;LDStandard&#34; value=&#34;TRUE [[BOOLTRUE:S x:CHECKED]]&#34;></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;222&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Non Standard Price </FONT><INPUT type=&#34;checkbox&#34; name=&#34;LDNonStandard&#34; value=&#34;TRUE [[BOOLTRUE:S x:CHECKED]]&#34;></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;222&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Price Requested </FONT><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;LDPriceReq&#34; size=&#34;15&#34; value=&#34;[[LDPriceReq]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Traffic Pattern</FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;450&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;LDTrafPat&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[LDTrafPat]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Approved</B></FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;450&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;checkbox&#34; name=&#34;LDApproved&#34; value=&#34;TRUE [[BOOLTRUE:S x:CHECKED]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
</TABLE>



<TABLE BORDER=&#34;0&#34; CELLSPACING=0 CELLPADDING=2 WIDTH=590 bgcolor=&#34;#EBEBEB&#34;>
  <TR>
    <TD COLSPAN=4 BGCOLOR=&#34;#c0c0c0&#34; width=&#34;582&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Data / IP Services</B></FONT></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;129&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Service Required</B></FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=3 width=&#34;447&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;DataService&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[DataService]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;129&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Comments</FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=3 width=&#34;447&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;DataComments&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[DataComments]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;129&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Standard Price </FONT><INPUT type=&#34;checkbox&#34; name=&#34;DataStandard&#34; value=&#34;TRUE [[BOOLTRUE:S x:CHECKED]]&#34;></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;222&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Non Standard Price </FONT><INPUT type=&#34;checkbox&#34; name=&#34;DataNonStandard&#34; value=&#34;TRUE [[BOOLTRUE:S x:CHECKED]]&#34;></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;219&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Price Requested </FONT><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;DataPriceReq&#34; size=&#34;15&#34; value=&#34;[[DataPriceReq]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;129&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>TSS Configuration</FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;222&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;DataTSSConfig&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[DataTSSConfig]]&#34;></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;99&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>TSS Diagram</FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;114&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;checkbox&#34; name=&#34;DataTSSDiagram&#34; value=&#34;TRUE [[BOOLTRUE:S x:CHECKED]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;129&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Approved</B></FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=3 width=&#34;447&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;checkbox&#34; name=&#34;DataApproved&#34; value=&#34;TRUE [[BOOLTRUE:S x:CHECKED]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
</TABLE>



<TABLE BORDER=&#34;0&#34; CELLSPACING=0 CELLPADDING=2 WIDTH=590 bgcolor=&#34;#EBEBEB&#34;>
  <TR>
    <TD COLSPAN=3 BGCOLOR=&#34;#c0c0c0&#34; width=&#34;582&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Voice CPE</B></FONT></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Product</FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;450&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;VoiceCPEProduct&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[VoiceCPEProduct]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Comments</FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;450&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;VoiceCPEComments&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[VoiceCPEComments]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Standard Price </FONT><INPUT type=&#34;checkbox&#34; name=&#34;VoiceCPEStandard&#34; value=&#34;TRUE [[BOOLTRUE:S x:CHECKED]]&#34;></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;222&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Non Standard Price </FONT><INPUT type=&#34;checkbox&#34; name=&#34;VoiceCPENonStandard&#34; value=&#34;TRUE [[BOOLTRUE:S x:CHECKED]]&#34;></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;222&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Price Requested </FONT><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;VoiceCPEPriceReq&#34; size=&#34;15&#34; value=&#34;[[VoiceCPEPriceReq]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Approved</B></FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;450&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;checkbox&#34; name=&#34;VoiceCPEApproved&#34; value=&#34;TRUE [[BOOLTRUE:S x:CHECKED]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
</TABLE>



<TABLE BORDER=&#34;0&#34; CELLSPACING=0 CELLPADDING=2 WIDTH=590 bgcolor=&#34;#EBEBEB&#34;>
  <TR>
    <TD COLSPAN=3 BGCOLOR=&#34;#c0c0c0&#34; width=&#34;582&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Data CPE</B></FONT></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Product</FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;450&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;DataCPEProduct&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[DataCPEProduct]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Comments</FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;450&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;DataCPEComments&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[DataCPEComments]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Standard Price </FONT><INPUT type=&#34;checkbox&#34; name=&#34;DataCPEStandard&#34; value=&#34;TRUE [[BOOLTRUE:S x:CHECKED]]&#34;></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;222&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Non Standard Price </FONT><INPUT type=&#34;checkbox&#34; name=&#34;DataCPENonStandard&#34; value=&#34;TRUE [[BOOLTRUE:S x:CHECKED]]&#34;></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;222&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Price Requested </FONT><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;DataCPEPriceReq&#34; size=&#34;15&#34; value=&#34;[[DataCPEPriceReq]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Approved</B></FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;450&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;checkbox&#34; name=&#34;DataCPEApproved&#34; value=&#34;TRUE [[BOOLTRUE:S x:CHECKED]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
</TABLE>

<FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; size=&#34;2&#34;><B> <BR>
Non-Standard Service(s) Being Quoted
</B></FONT>

<TABLE BORDER=&#34;0&#34; CELLSPACING=0 CELLPADDING=2 WIDTH=590 bgcolor=&#34;#EBEBEB&#34;>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Product</FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;450&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;NonStandardProduct&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[NonStandardProduct]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Comments</FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;450&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;NonStandardComments&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[NonStandardComments]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Approved</B></FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;450&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;checkbox&#34; name=&#34;NonStandardApproved&#34; value=&#34;TRUE [[BOOLTRUE:S x:CHECKED]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
</TABLE>



    </TD>
  </TR>
</TABLE>
</CENTER>

<CENTER>[[UpdateSubmitButton]] [[ReturnButton]]</CENTER>
<P>[[/FormTag]]</P>

</BODY>
</HTML>

----------


## Mark

Ralph,
My, that&#39;s a lot of code. As a general rule, we don&#39;t help users write or debug their application code. If you have a problem understanding ASP-db, then write a short simple example demonstrating your specific problem and submit it. KEEP IT UNDER 10 LINES LONG!!! We&#39;ll show you what your doing wrong.

Mark.


------------
Ralph Asbury at 1/22/01 10:36:16 AM

I still have not recieved a response to my question


------------
Ralph Asbury at 1/11/01 6:48:52 PM

I&#39;m having some dificulty in getting the EditDropFlds to work on an ASP page that I created. I&#39;m unsure if I have all the code correct... I&#39;ve tried to use your example (http://www.aspdb.com/UNO/UNO-Add-Listx.asp) as a starting point but I can&#39;t even get the dropdown to appear on the update page. It only shows the &#34;raw&#34; data from the dbase.

The checkbox images appear correctly on the initial ASP FormTemplate page but the checkmarks don&#39;t transfer over to the EditUpdateTemplate page.

Any help is appreciated.

My code is below:

Initial ASP page
==================================
<%@ Language=VBScript %>
<!-- #include File=../images/aspdb/AspDB.Inc -->

<HTML>

<HEAD>

<TITLE>Non-Standard & RFP Form</TITLE>
</HEAD>

<BODY>
<CENTER>
<%
Set N = Server.CreateObject(&#34;ASP.db&#34 :Wink: 
N.dbMDB = Server.MapPath(&#34;nsr.mdb&#34 :Wink: 
N.dbUnit = 13

N.dbSQL = &#34;SELECT * FROM Query1&#34;

N.dbMode = &#34;Form&#34;
N.dbImageDir = &#34;../images/aspdb/&#34;
N.dbStatusBar = &#34;False&#34;
N.dbButtonAnchor = &#34;False&#34;

N.dbBoolText = &#34;<IMG SRC=&#34;&#34;../images/aspdb/check1.gif&#34;&#34;>,<IMG SRC=&#34;&#34;../images/aspdb/check0.gif&#34;&#34;>&#34;

N.dbEditFlds = &#34;0,1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,13,14,15,16,17,1  8,19,20,21,22,23,24,25,26,27,28,29,30&#34;
N.dbEditDropFlds = &#34;Province,,,//AB/BC/Outside of AB/BC,,NOBLANK&#34;

N.dbEditUpdateTemplate = &#34;nsr_update.htm&#34;
N.dbEditAddTemplate = &#34;nsr_add.htm&#34;

N.dbNavigationItem = &#34;Add,Update&#34;
N.dbEditParams = &#34;TableName=Query1, BookMarkFlds=0+5+9, RecordScope=single&#34;
N.dbExportFlds = &#34;15,20,21,23,27,28,31,34,35,38,39,42,43,45,48,  49,51,54&#34;

N.dbFormTemplate = &#34;nsr.htm&#34;

N.dbDebug=101

N.ASPdb

  CI = Session(&#34;aspdb_13_Compas_Incumbent&#34 :Wink: 
  if CI = &#34;True&#34; then Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;N&#34; Else Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;&#34;
  LNS = Session(&#34;aspdb_13_LocalNonStandard&#34 :Wink: 
  if LNS = &#34;True&#34; then Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;N&#34; Else Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;&#34;
  LA = Session(&#34;aspdb_13_LocalApproved&#34 :Wink: 
  if LA = &#34;True&#34; then Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;N&#34; Else Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;&#34;
  LDS = Session(&#34;aspdb_13_LDStandard&#34 :Wink: 
  if LDS = &#34;True&#34; then Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;N&#34; Else Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;&#34;
  LDNS = Session(&#34;aspdb_13_LDNonStandard&#34 :Wink: 
  if LDNS = &#34;True&#34; then Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;N&#34; Else Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;&#34;
  LDA = Session(&#34;aspdb_13_LDApproved&#34 :Wink: 
  if LDA = &#34;True&#34; then Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;N&#34; Else Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;&#34;
  DS = Session(&#34;aspdb_13_DataStandard&#34 :Wink: 
  if DS = &#34;True&#34; then Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;N&#34; Else Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;&#34;
  DNS = Session(&#34;aspdb_13_DataNonStandard&#34 :Wink: 
  if DNS = &#34;True&#34; then Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;N&#34; Else Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;&#34;
  DTSSD = Session(&#34;aspdb_13_DataTSSDiagram&#34 :Wink: 
  if DTSSD = &#34;True&#34; then Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;N&#34; Else Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;&#34;
  DA = Session(&#34;aspdb_13_DataApproved&#34 :Wink: 
  if DA = &#34;True&#34; then Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;N&#34; Else Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;&#34;
  VCPES = Session(&#34;aspdb_13_VoiceCPEStandard&#34 :Wink: 
  if VCPES = &#34;True&#34; then Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;N&#34; Else Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;&#34;
  VCPENS = Session(&#34;aspdb_13_VoiceCPENonStandard&#34 :Wink: 
  if VCPENS = &#34;True&#34; then Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;N&#34; Else Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;&#34;
  VCPEA = Session(&#34;aspdb_13_VoiceCPEApproved&#34 :Wink: 
  if VCPEA = &#34;True&#34; then Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;N&#34; Else Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;&#34;
  DCPES = Session(&#34;aspdb_13_DataCPEStandard&#34 :Wink: 
  if DCPES = &#34;True&#34; then Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;N&#34; Else Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;&#34;
  DCPENS = Session(&#34;aspdb_13_DataCPENonStandard&#34 :Wink: 
  if DCPENS = &#34;True&#34; then Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;N&#34; Else Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;&#34;
  DCPEA = Session(&#34;aspdb_13_DataCPEApproved&#34 :Wink: 
  if DCPEA = &#34;True&#34; then Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;N&#34; Else Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;&#34;
  NSA = Session(&#34;aspdb_13_NonStandardApproved&#34 :Wink: 
  if NSA = &#34;True&#34; then Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;N&#34; Else Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;&#34;
%>
</CENTER>
</BODY>

</HTML>



FormTemplate below:
====================================
<HTML>
<HEAD>

<TITLE>Non-Standard & RFP Form</TITLE>

</HEAD>
<BODY>

<CENTER>
<FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=4><B>NON-STANDARD & RFP FORM</B></FONT>
<BR><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>(Customer & Product  Profile)<BR>
</FONT>
<TABLE BORDER=&#34;0&#34; CELLSPACING=0 CELLPADDING=0 WIDTH=590>
  <TR>
    <TD>
      <P align=&#34;center&#34;><B><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2 COLOR=&#34;#ff0000&#34;>Approved non-standard requests are valid for 60 days.</FONT></B></P>

<TABLE BORDER=&#34;0&#34; CELLSPACING=0 CELLPADDING=0 WIDTH=590 bgcolor=&#34;#EBEBEB&#34; height=&#34;145&#34;>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;129&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Requestor Name</FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;447&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;ReqName&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[ReqName]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;129&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Phone Number</FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;447&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;ReqPhone&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[ReqPhone]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;129&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>TSS Name</FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;447&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;TSSName&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[TSSName]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;129&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Date Submitted</FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;447&#34;>
      <INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;DateSubmited&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[DateSubmited]]&#34;> 
      <FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; size=&#34;1&#34; color=&#34;#FF0000&#34;>Date
      Format: MM/DD/YYYY</FONT>
      </TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;129&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Requested Due Date</B></FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;447&#34;>
      <INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;ReqDueDate&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[ReqDueDate]]&#34;>  <FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; size=&#34;1&#34; color=&#34;#FF0000&#34;>Date
      Format: MM/DD/YYYY</FONT>
    </TD>
  </TR>
</TABLE>



<TABLE BORDER=&#34;0&#34; CELLSPACING=0 CELLPADDING=0 WIDTH=589 bgcolor=&#34;#EBEBEB&#34;>
  <TR>
    <TD COLSPAN=4 BGCOLOR=&#34;#c0c0c0&#34; width=&#34;581&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Head Office Information</B></FONT></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;127&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Company Name</FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=3 width=&#34;448&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;HOCompanyName&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[HOCompanyName]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;127&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Site Address</FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=3 width=&#34;448&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;HOAddress&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[HOAddress]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;127&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>City / Town</FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;218&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;HOCity&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[HOCity]]&#34;></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;63&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Province</FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;155&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;HOProvince&#34; size=&#34;15&#34; value=&#34;[[HOProvince]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;127&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Postal Code</FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=3 width=&#34;448&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;HOPostalCode&#34; size=&#34;7&#34; value=&#34;[[HOPostalCode]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;127&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Site Contact</FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=3 width=&#34;448&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;HOSiteContact&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[HOSiteContact]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;127&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Telephone</FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;218&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;HOPhone&#34; size=&#34;11&#34; value=&#34;[[HOPhone]]&#34;></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;63&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Fax:</FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;155&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;HOFax&#34; size=&#34;11&#34; value=&#34;[[HOFax]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;127&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Technical Contact</FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;218&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;HOTechContact&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[HOTechContact]]&#34;></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;63&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Telephone:</FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;155&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;HOTechPhone&#34; size=&#34;11&#34; value=&#34;[[HOTechPhone]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
</TABLE>



<TABLE BORDER=&#34;0&#34; CELLSPACING=0 CELLPADDING=0 WIDTH=590 bgcolor=&#34;#EBEBEB&#34;>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;556&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>COMPAS or INCUMBENT Billing Information (please submit with the workbook)</B></FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;20&#34;>[[Compas_Incumbent:M]]</TD>
  </TR>
</TABLE>



<TABLE BORDER=&#34;0&#34; CELLSPACING=0 CELLPADDING=0 WIDTH=589 bgcolor=&#34;#EBEBEB&#34;>
  <TR>
    <TD BGCOLOR=&#34;#c0c0c0&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Specific Billing Requirements</B></FONT></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;SpecBillReq&#34; size=&#34;80&#34; value=&#34;[[SpecBillReq]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
</TABLE>

 <BR>

<FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Standard Service(s) Being Quoted</B></FONT>

<TABLE BORDER=&#34;0&#34; CELLSPACING=0 CELLPADDING=0 WIDTH=589 bgcolor=&#34;#EBEBEB&#34;>
  <TR>
    <TD COLSPAN=3 BGCOLOR=&#34;#c0c0c0&#34; width=&#34;581&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Local</B></FONT></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;128&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Service Required</B></FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;447&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;LocalService&#34; size=&#34;15&#34; value=&#34;[[LocalService]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;128&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Quantity</FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;447&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;LocalQuantity&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[LocalQuantity]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;128&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Comments</FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;447&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;LocalComments&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[LocalComments]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;128&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Standard Price </FONT>[[LocalStandard:M]]</TD>
    <TD width=&#34;227&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Non Standard Price </FONT>[[LocalNonStandard:M]]</TD>
    <TD width=&#34;226&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Price Requested </FONT><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;LocalPriceReq&#34; size=&#34;15&#34; value=&#34;[[LocalPriceReq]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;128&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Approved</B></FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;447&#34;>[[LocalApproved:M]]</TD>
  </TR>
</TABLE>



<TABLE BORDER=&#34;0&#34; CELLSPACING=0 CELLPADDING=0 WIDTH=590 bgcolor=&#34;#EBEBEB&#34;>
  <TR>
    <TD COLSPAN=3 BGCOLOR=&#34;#c0c0c0&#34; width=&#34;582&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>LD</B></FONT></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Service Required</B></FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;450&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;LDService&#34; size=&#34;15&#34; value=&#34;[[LDService]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Quantity of Minutes</FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;450&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;LDQuantity&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[LDQuantity]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Comments</FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;450&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;LDComments&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[LDComments]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Standard Price </FONT>[[LDStandard:M]]</TD>
    <TD width=&#34;222&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Non Standard Price </FONT>[[LDNonStandard:M]]</TD>
    <TD width=&#34;222&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Price Requested </FONT><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;LDPriceReq&#34; size=&#34;15&#34; value=&#34;[[LDPriceReq]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Traffic Pattern</FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;450&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;LDTrafPat&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[LDTrafPat]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Approved</B></FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;450&#34;>[[LDApproved:M]]</TD>
  </TR>
</TABLE>



<TABLE BORDER=&#34;0&#34; CELLSPACING=0 CELLPADDING=0 WIDTH=590 bgcolor=&#34;#EBEBEB&#34;>
  <TR>
    <TD COLSPAN=4 BGCOLOR=&#34;#c0c0c0&#34; width=&#34;582&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Data / IP Services</B></FONT></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;129&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Service Required</B></FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=3 width=&#34;447&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;DataService&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[DataService]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;129&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Comments</FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=3 width=&#34;447&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;DataComments&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[DataComments]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;129&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Standard Price </FONT>[[DataStandard:M]]</TD>
    <TD width=&#34;222&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Non Standard Price </FONT>[[DataNonStandard:M]]</TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;219&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Price Requested </FONT><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;DataPriceReq&#34; size=&#34;15&#34; value=&#34;[[DataPriceReq]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;129&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>TSS Configuration</FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;222&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;DataTSSConfig&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[DataTSSConfig]]&#34;></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;99&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>TSS Diagram</FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;114&#34;>[[DataTSSDiagram:M]]</TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;129&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Approved</B></FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=3 width=&#34;447&#34;>[[DataApproved:M]]</TD>
  </TR>
</TABLE>



<TABLE BORDER=&#34;0&#34; CELLSPACING=0 CELLPADDING=0 WIDTH=590 bgcolor=&#34;#EBEBEB&#34;>
  <TR>
    <TD COLSPAN=3 BGCOLOR=&#34;#c0c0c0&#34; width=&#34;582&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Voice CPE</B></FONT></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Product</FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;450&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;VoiceCPEProduct&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[VoiceCPEProduct]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Comments</FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;450&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;VoiceCPEComments&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[VoiceCPEComments]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Standard Price </FONT>[[VoiceCPEStandard:M]]</TD>
    <TD width=&#34;222&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Non Standard Price </FONT>[[VoiceCPENonStandard:M]]</TD>
    <TD width=&#34;222&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Price Requested </FONT><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;VoiceCPEPriceReq&#34; size=&#34;15&#34; value=&#34;[[VoiceCPEPriceReq]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Approved</B></FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;450&#34;>[[VoiceCPEApproved:M]]</TD>
  </TR>
</TABLE>



<TABLE BORDER=&#34;0&#34; CELLSPACING=0 CELLPADDING=0 WIDTH=590 bgcolor=&#34;#EBEBEB&#34;>
  <TR>
    <TD COLSPAN=3 BGCOLOR=&#34;#c0c0c0&#34; width=&#34;582&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Data CPE</B></FONT></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Product</FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;450&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;DataCPEProduct&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[DataCPEProduct]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Comments</FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;450&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;DataCPEComments&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[DataCPEComments]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Standard Price </FONT>[[DataCPEStandard:M]]</TD>
    <TD width=&#34;222&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Non Standard Price </FONT>[[DataCPENonStandard:M]]</TD>
    <TD width=&#34;222&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Price Requested </FONT><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;DataCPEPriceReq&#34; size=&#34;15&#34; value=&#34;[[DataCPEPriceReq]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Approved</B></FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;450&#34;>[[DataCPEApproved:M]]</TD>
  </TR>
</TABLE>

<FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; size=&#34;2&#34;><B> <BR>
Non-Standard Service(s) Being Quoted
</B></FONT>

<TABLE BORDER=&#34;0&#34; CELLSPACING=0 CELLPADDING=0 WIDTH=590 bgcolor=&#34;#EBEBEB&#34;>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Product</FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;450&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;NonStandardProduct&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[NonStandardProduct]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Comments</FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;450&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;NonStandardComments&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[NonStandardComments]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Approved</B></FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;450&#34;>[[NonStandardApproved:M]]</TD>
  </TR>
</TABLE>



    </TD>
  </TR>
</TABLE>
</CENTER>

</BODY>
</HTML>


EditUpdateTemplate below:
==================================
<HTML>
<HEAD>

<TITLE>Non-Standard & RFP Form</TITLE>

</HEAD>
<BODY>

<!--  Update these fields:
   [[ReqName:UF]]
   [[ReqPhone:UF]]
   [[TSSName:UF]]
   [[DateSubmited:UF]]
   [[ReqDueDate:UF]]
   [[HOCompanyName:UF]]
   [[HOAddress:UF]]
   [[HOCity:UF]]
   [[HOProvince :Big Grin: U]]
   [[HOPostalCode:UF]]
   [[HOSiteContact:UF]]
   [[HOPhone:UF]]
   [[HOFax:UF]]
   [[HOTechContact:UF]]
   [[HOTechPhone:UF]]
   [[Compas_Incumbent:UC]]
   [[SpecBillReq:UF]]
   [[LocalService:UF]]
   [[LocalQuantity:UF]]
   [[LocalComments:UF]]
   [[LocalStandard:UC]]
   [[LocalNonStandard:UC]]
   [[LocalPriceReq:UF]]
   [[LocalApproved:UC]]
   [[LDQuantity:UF]]
   [[LDComments:UF]]
   [[LDStandard:UC]]
   [[LDNonStandard:UC]]
   [[LDPriceReq:UF]]
   [[LDTrafPat:UF]]
   [[LDApproved:UC]]
   [[DataService:UF]]
   [[DataComments:UF]]
   [[DataStandard:UC]]
   [[DataNonStandard:UC]]
   [[DataPriceReq:UF]]
   [[DataTSSConfig:UF]]
   [[DataTSSDiagram:UC]]
   [[DataApproved:UC]]
   [[VoiceCPEProduct:UF]]
   [[VoiceCPEComments:UF]]
   [[VoiceCPEStandard:UC]]
   [[VoiceCPENonStandard:UC]]
   [[VoiceCPEPriceReq:UF]]
   [[VoiceCPEApproved:UC]]
   [[DataCPEProduct:UF]]
   [[DataCPEComments:UF]]
   [[DataCPEStandard:UC]]
   [[DataCPENonStandard:UC]]
   [[DataCPEPriceReq:UF]]
   [[DataCPEApproved:UC]]
   [[NonStandardProduct:UF]]
   [[NonStandardComments:UF]]
   [[NonStandardApproved:UC]]
 -->


<CENTER>
<FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=4><B>NON-STANDARD & RFP FORM</B></FONT>
<BR><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>(Customer & Product  Profile)<BR>
</FONT>
<TABLE BORDER=&#34;0&#34; CELLSPACING=0 CELLPADDING=2 WIDTH=590>
  <TR>
    <TD>
      <P align=&#34;center&#34;><B><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2 COLOR=&#34;#ff0000&#34;>Approved non-standard requests are valid for 60 days.
      </FONT></B>[[FormTag]]</P>

<TABLE BORDER=&#34;0&#34; CELLSPACING=0 CELLPADDING=2 WIDTH=590 bgcolor=&#34;#EBEBEB&#34; height=&#34;145&#34;>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;129&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Requestor Name</FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;447&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;ReqName&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[ReqName]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;129&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Phone Number</FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;447&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;ReqPhone&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[ReqPhone]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;129&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>TSS Name</FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;447&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;TSSName&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[TSSName]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;129&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Date Submitted</FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;447&#34;>
      <INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;DateSubmited&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[DateSubmited]]&#34;> 
      <FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; size=&#34;1&#34; color=&#34;#FF0000&#34;>Date
      Format: MM/DD/YYYY</FONT>
      </TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;129&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Requested Due Date</B></FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;447&#34;>
      <INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;ReqDueDate&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[ReqDueDate]]&#34;>  <FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; size=&#34;1&#34; color=&#34;#FF0000&#34;>Date
      Format: MM/DD/YYYY</FONT>
    </TD>
  </TR>
</TABLE>



<TABLE BORDER=&#34;0&#34; CELLSPACING=0 CELLPADDING=2 WIDTH=589 bgcolor=&#34;#EBEBEB&#34;>
  <TR>
    <TD COLSPAN=4 BGCOLOR=&#34;#c0c0c0&#34; width=&#34;581&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Head Office Information</B></FONT></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;127&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Company Name</FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=3 width=&#34;448&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;HOCompanyName&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[HOCompanyName]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;127&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Site Address</FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=3 width=&#34;448&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;HOAddress&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[HOAddress]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;127&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>City / Town</FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;218&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;HOCity&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[HOCity]]&#34;></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;63&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Province</FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;155&#34;>[[HOProvince :Big Grin: ]]</TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;127&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Postal Code</FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=3 width=&#34;448&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;HOPostalCode&#34; size=&#34;7&#34; value=&#34;[[HOPostalCode]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;127&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Site Contact</FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=3 width=&#34;448&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;HOSiteContact&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[HOSiteContact]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;127&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Telephone</FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;218&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;HOPhone&#34; size=&#34;11&#34; value=&#34;[[HOPhone]]&#34;></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;63&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Fax:</FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;155&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;HOFax&#34; size=&#34;11&#34; value=&#34;[[HOFax]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;127&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Technical Contact</FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;218&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;HOTechContact&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[HOTechContact]]&#34;></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;63&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Telephone:</FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;155&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;HOTechPhone&#34; size=&#34;11&#34; value=&#34;[[HOTechPhone]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
</TABLE>



<TABLE BORDER=&#34;0&#34; CELLSPACING=0 CELLPADDING=2 WIDTH=590 bgcolor=&#34;#EBEBEB&#34;>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;556&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>COMPAS or INCUMBENT Billing Information (please submit with the workbook)</B></FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;20&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;checkbox&#34; name=&#34;[[Compas_Incumbent]]&#34; value=&#34;TRUE [[BOOLTRUE:S x:CHECKED]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
</TABLE>



<TABLE BORDER=&#34;0&#34; CELLSPACING=0 CELLPADDING=2 WIDTH=589 bgcolor=&#34;#EBEBEB&#34;>
  <TR>
    <TD BGCOLOR=&#34;#c0c0c0&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Specific Billing Requirements</B></FONT></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;SpecBillReq&#34; size=&#34;80&#34; value=&#34;[[SpecBillReq]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
</TABLE>

 <BR>

<FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Standard Service(s) Being Quoted</B></FONT>

<TABLE BORDER=&#34;0&#34; CELLSPACING=0 CELLPADDING=2 WIDTH=589 bgcolor=&#34;#EBEBEB&#34;>
  <TR>
    <TD COLSPAN=3 BGCOLOR=&#34;#c0c0c0&#34; width=&#34;581&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Local</B></FONT></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;128&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Service Required</B></FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;447&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;LocalService&#34; size=&#34;15&#34; value=&#34;[[LocalService]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;128&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Quantity</FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;447&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;LocalQuantity&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[LocalQuantity]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;128&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Comments</FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;447&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;LocalComments&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[LocalComments]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;128&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Standard Price </FONT><INPUT type=&#34;checkbox&#34; name=&#34;LocalStandard&#34; value=&#34;TRUE [[BOOLTRUE:S x:CHECKED]]&#34;></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;227&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Non Standard Price </FONT><INPUT type=&#34;checkbox&#34; name=&#34;LocalNonStandard&#34; value=&#34;TRUE [[BOOLTRUE:S x:CHECKED]]&#34;></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;226&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Price Requested </FONT><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;LocalPriceReq&#34; size=&#34;15&#34; value=&#34;[[LocalPriceReq]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;128&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Approved</B></FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;447&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;checkbox&#34; name=&#34;LocalApproved&#34; value=&#34;TRUE [[BOOLTRUE:S x:CHECKED]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
</TABLE>



<TABLE BORDER=&#34;0&#34; CELLSPACING=0 CELLPADDING=2 WIDTH=590 bgcolor=&#34;#EBEBEB&#34;>
  <TR>
    <TD COLSPAN=3 BGCOLOR=&#34;#c0c0c0&#34; width=&#34;582&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>LD</B></FONT></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Service Required</B></FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;450&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;LDService&#34; size=&#34;15&#34; value=&#34;[[LDService]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Quantity of Minutes</FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;450&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;LDQuantity&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[LDQuantity]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Comments</FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;450&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;LDComments&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[LDComments]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Standard Price </FONT><INPUT type=&#34;checkbox&#34; name=&#34;LDStandard&#34; value=&#34;TRUE [[BOOLTRUE:S x:CHECKED]]&#34;></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;222&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Non Standard Price </FONT><INPUT type=&#34;checkbox&#34; name=&#34;LDNonStandard&#34; value=&#34;TRUE [[BOOLTRUE:S x:CHECKED]]&#34;></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;222&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Price Requested </FONT><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;LDPriceReq&#34; size=&#34;15&#34; value=&#34;[[LDPriceReq]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Traffic Pattern</FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;450&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;LDTrafPat&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[LDTrafPat]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Approved</B></FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;450&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;checkbox&#34; name=&#34;LDApproved&#34; value=&#34;TRUE [[BOOLTRUE:S x:CHECKED]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
</TABLE>



<TABLE BORDER=&#34;0&#34; CELLSPACING=0 CELLPADDING=2 WIDTH=590 bgcolor=&#34;#EBEBEB&#34;>
  <TR>
    <TD COLSPAN=4 BGCOLOR=&#34;#c0c0c0&#34; width=&#34;582&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Data / IP Services</B></FONT></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;129&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Service Required</B></FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=3 width=&#34;447&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;DataService&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[DataService]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;129&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Comments</FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=3 width=&#34;447&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;DataComments&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[DataComments]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;129&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Standard Price </FONT><INPUT type=&#34;checkbox&#34; name=&#34;DataStandard&#34; value=&#34;TRUE [[BOOLTRUE:S x:CHECKED]]&#34;></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;222&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Non Standard Price </FONT><INPUT type=&#34;checkbox&#34; name=&#34;DataNonStandard&#34; value=&#34;TRUE [[BOOLTRUE:S x:CHECKED]]&#34;></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;219&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Price Requested </FONT><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;DataPriceReq&#34; size=&#34;15&#34; value=&#34;[[DataPriceReq]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;129&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>TSS Configuration</FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;222&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;DataTSSConfig&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[DataTSSConfig]]&#34;></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;99&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>TSS Diagram</FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;114&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;checkbox&#34; name=&#34;DataTSSDiagram&#34; value=&#34;TRUE [[BOOLTRUE:S x:CHECKED]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;129&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Approved</B></FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=3 width=&#34;447&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;checkbox&#34; name=&#34;DataApproved&#34; value=&#34;TRUE [[BOOLTRUE:S x:CHECKED]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
</TABLE>



<TABLE BORDER=&#34;0&#34; CELLSPACING=0 CELLPADDING=2 WIDTH=590 bgcolor=&#34;#EBEBEB&#34;>
  <TR>
    <TD COLSPAN=3 BGCOLOR=&#34;#c0c0c0&#34; width=&#34;582&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Voice CPE</B></FONT></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Product</FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;450&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;VoiceCPEProduct&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[VoiceCPEProduct]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Comments</FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;450&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;VoiceCPEComments&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[VoiceCPEComments]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Standard Price </FONT><INPUT type=&#34;checkbox&#34; name=&#34;VoiceCPEStandard&#34; value=&#34;TRUE [[BOOLTRUE:S x:CHECKED]]&#34;></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;222&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Non Standard Price </FONT><INPUT type=&#34;checkbox&#34; name=&#34;VoiceCPENonStandard&#34; value=&#34;TRUE [[BOOLTRUE:S x:CHECKED]]&#34;></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;222&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Price Requested </FONT><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;VoiceCPEPriceReq&#34; size=&#34;15&#34; value=&#34;[[VoiceCPEPriceReq]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Approved</B></FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;450&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;checkbox&#34; name=&#34;VoiceCPEApproved&#34; value=&#34;TRUE [[BOOLTRUE:S x:CHECKED]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
</TABLE>



<TABLE BORDER=&#34;0&#34; CELLSPACING=0 CELLPADDING=2 WIDTH=590 bgcolor=&#34;#EBEBEB&#34;>
  <TR>
    <TD COLSPAN=3 BGCOLOR=&#34;#c0c0c0&#34; width=&#34;582&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Data CPE</B></FONT></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Product</FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;450&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;DataCPEProduct&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[DataCPEProduct]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Comments</FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;450&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;DataCPEComments&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[DataCPEComments]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Standard Price </FONT><INPUT type=&#34;checkbox&#34; name=&#34;DataCPEStandard&#34; value=&#34;TRUE [[BOOLTRUE:S x:CHECKED]]&#34;></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;222&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Non Standard Price </FONT><INPUT type=&#34;checkbox&#34; name=&#34;DataCPENonStandard&#34; value=&#34;TRUE [[BOOLTRUE:S x:CHECKED]]&#34;></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;222&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Price Requested </FONT><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;DataCPEPriceReq&#34; size=&#34;15&#34; value=&#34;[[DataCPEPriceReq]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Approved</B></FONT></TD>
    <TD COLSPAN=2 width=&#34;450&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;checkbox&#34; name=&#34;DataCPEApproved&#34; value=&#34;TRUE [[BOOLTRUE:S x:CHECKED]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
</TABLE>

<FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; size=&#34;2&#34;><B> <BR>
Non-Standard Service(s) Being Quoted
</B></FONT>

<TABLE BORDER=&#34;0&#34; CELLSPACING=0 CELLPADDING=2 WIDTH=590 bgcolor=&#34;#EBEBEB&#34;>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Product</FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;450&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;NonStandardProduct&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[NonStandardProduct]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2>Comments</FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;450&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;text&#34; name=&#34;NonStandardComments&#34; size=&#34;30&#34; value=&#34;[[NonStandardComments]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD width=&#34;126&#34;><FONT face=&#34;Arial&#34; SIZE=2><B>Approved</B></FONT></TD>
    <TD width=&#34;450&#34;><INPUT type=&#34;checkbox&#34; name=&#34;NonStandardApproved&#34; value=&#34;TRUE [[BOOLTRUE:S x:CHECKED]]&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
</TABLE>



    </TD>
  </TR>
</TABLE>
</CENTER>

<CENTER>[[UpdateSubmitButton]] [[ReturnButton]]</CENTER>
<P>[[/FormTag]]</P>

</BODY>
</HTML>

----------


## Ralph Asbury

OK...

I managed to get most of the code working using the Northwind dbase. I&#39;m still having trouble adding new records while using a checkbox. I get the following error with the dbDebug turned on:

Edit SQL=INSERT INTO Products (UnitPrice,ProductName,CategoryID,Discontinued) VALUES (100.00 ,&#39;testing&#39;, 5 , #Discontinued#)

Error # (Edit_Execute_SQL) = 80040E14(-2147217900)
Description = [Microsoft][ODBC Microsoft Access Driver] Syntax error in date in query expression &#39;#Discontinued#&#39;.
Source = Microsoft OLE DB Provider for ODBC Drivers
SQL State = 37000
Native Error = -3100

Below is my code:

ASP Program:
=============================

<% 
  Set X = Server.CreateObject(&#34;ASP.db&#34 :Wink: 
  X.dbMDB = Server.MapPath(&#34;Northwind.mdb&#34 :Wink: 
  X.dbUnit = 105

  X.dbGridInc = 10
  X.dbGridTableTag = &#34;BORDER=1 CELLSPACING=2 CELLPADDING=2&#34; 
  X.dbColor = &#34;4&#34;                                            
  X.dbImageDir = &#34;../images/aspdb/&#34;
  X.dbNavigationItem = &#34;top, bottom, next, prev, add, update, Reload&#34;
  X.dbNavigationIcon = &#34;std&#34;
  X.dbNavigation = &#34;bottom&#34;
  X.dbSQL = &#34;Select * from Products&#34;
  X.dbFormHideFlds = &#34;2,4,5,6,7,8&#34;
  X.dbExportflds = &#34;Discontinued&#34;

  X.dbMode = &#34;Form&#34;
  X.dbFormTableTag = &#34;align=center&#34;
  X.dbBoolText = &#34;<IMG SRC=../images/aspdb/check1.gif>,<IMG SRC=../images/aspdb/check0.gif>&#34;
  X.dbEditParams = &#34;TableName=Products,BookMarkFlds=ProductID,Tab  leTag=Border=1&#34;
  X.dbEditDropFlds = &#34;CategoryID,,Products,CategoryID,,,,,Distinct&  #34;

  X.dbEditAddTemplate = &#34;nwinds_add.htm&#34;
  X.dbEditUpdateTemplate = &#34;nwinds_update.htm&#34;
  X.dbFormTemplate = &#34;nwinds.htm&#34;

  X.dbDebug = &#34;101&#34;

  X.ASPdb

  DISC = Session(&#34;aspdb_105_Discontinued&#34 :Wink: 
  if DISC = &#34;True&#34; then Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;x&#34; Else Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;&#34;
%>

EditAddTemplate:
===================================
<!--  Update these fields:
   [[UnitPrice:UF]]
   [[ProductName:UF]]
   [[CategoryID :Big Grin: U]]
   [[Discontinued:UC]] 
 -->

[[FormTag]]
<DIV align=&#34;center&#34;>
  <CENTER>
<TABLE border=&#34;0&#34; cellpadding=&#34;0&#34; cellspacing=&#34;0&#34;>
  <TR>
    <TD><B>ProductID:</B></TD>
    <TD>&nbsp;[[ProductID]]</TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD><B>ProductName:</B></TD>
    <TD>&nbsp;<INPUT NAME=ProductName size=&#34;20&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD><B>Category:</B></TD>
    <TD>&nbsp;[[CategoryID :Big Grin: ]]</TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD><P><B>UnitPrice:</B></TD>
    <TD>&nbsp;<INPUT NAME=UnitPrice size=&#34;20&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD><P><B>Discontinued?:</B></TD>
    <TD><INPUT TYPE=CHECKBOX NAME=Discontinued VALUE=TRUE [[BOOLTRUE:S X:CHECKED]]></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD colspan=&#34;2&#34;>[[AddSubmitButton]] &nbsp; &nbsp; [[ReturnButton]]</TD>
  </TR>
</TABLE>

  </CENTER>
</DIV>
<P>[[/FormTag]]




------------
Mark at 1/22/01 10:48:13 AM

Ralph,
My, that&#39;s a lot of code. As a general rule, we don&#39;t help users write or debug their application code. If you have a problem understanding ASP-db, then write a short simple example demonstrating your specific problem and submit it. KEEP IT UNDER 10 LINES LONG!!! We&#39;ll show you what your doing wrong.

Mark.

----------


## Mark

Ralph,
Can you get your example UNDER 10 lines?
Mark.


------------
Ralph Asbury at 1/22/01 6:26:11 PM

OK...

I managed to get most of the code working using the Northwind dbase. I&#39;m still having trouble adding new records while using a checkbox. I get the following error with the dbDebug turned on:

Edit SQL=INSERT INTO Products (UnitPrice,ProductName,CategoryID,Discontinued) VALUES (100.00 ,&#39;testing&#39;, 5 , #Discontinued#)

Error # (Edit_Execute_SQL) = 80040E14(-2147217900)
Description = [Microsoft][ODBC Microsoft Access Driver] Syntax error in date in query expression &#39;#Discontinued#&#39;.
Source = Microsoft OLE DB Provider for ODBC Drivers
SQL State = 37000
Native Error = -3100

Below is my code:

ASP Program:
=============================

<% 
  Set X = Server.CreateObject(&#34;ASP.db&#34 :Wink: 
  X.dbMDB = Server.MapPath(&#34;Northwind.mdb&#34 :Wink: 
  X.dbUnit = 105

  X.dbGridInc = 10
  X.dbGridTableTag = &#34;BORDER=1 CELLSPACING=2 CELLPADDING=2&#34; 
  X.dbColor = &#34;4&#34;                                            
  X.dbImageDir = &#34;../images/aspdb/&#34;
  X.dbNavigationItem = &#34;top, bottom, next, prev, add, update, Reload&#34;
  X.dbNavigationIcon = &#34;std&#34;
  X.dbNavigation = &#34;bottom&#34;
  X.dbSQL = &#34;Select * from Products&#34;
  X.dbFormHideFlds = &#34;2,4,5,6,7,8&#34;
  X.dbExportflds = &#34;Discontinued&#34;

  X.dbMode = &#34;Form&#34;
  X.dbFormTableTag = &#34;align=center&#34;
  X.dbBoolText = &#34;<IMG SRC=../images/aspdb/check1.gif>,<IMG SRC=../images/aspdb/check0.gif>&#34;
  X.dbEditParams = &#34;TableName=Products,BookMarkFlds=ProductID,Tab  leTag=Border=1&#34;
  X.dbEditDropFlds = &#34;CategoryID,,Products,CategoryID,,,,,Distinct&  #34;

  X.dbEditAddTemplate = &#34;nwinds_add.htm&#34;
  X.dbEditUpdateTemplate = &#34;nwinds_update.htm&#34;
  X.dbFormTemplate = &#34;nwinds.htm&#34;

  X.dbDebug = &#34;101&#34;

  X.ASPdb

  DISC = Session(&#34;aspdb_105_Discontinued&#34 :Wink: 
  if DISC = &#34;True&#34; then Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;x&#34; Else Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;&#34;
%>

EditAddTemplate:
===================================
<!--  Update these fields:
   [[UnitPrice:UF]]
   [[ProductName:UF]]
   [[CategoryID :Big Grin: U]]
   [[Discontinued:UC]] 
 -->

[[FormTag]]
<DIV align=&#34;center&#34;>
  <CENTER>
<TABLE border=&#34;0&#34; cellpadding=&#34;0&#34; cellspacing=&#34;0&#34;>
  <TR>
    <TD><B>ProductID:</B></TD>
    <TD> [[ProductID]]</TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD><B>ProductName:</B></TD>
    <TD> <INPUT NAME=ProductName size=&#34;20&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD><B>Category:</B></TD>
    <TD> [[CategoryID :Big Grin: ]]</TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD><P><B>UnitPrice:</B></TD>
    <TD> <INPUT NAME=UnitPrice size=&#34;20&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD><P><B>Discontinued?:</B></TD>
    <TD><INPUT TYPE=CHECKBOX NAME=Discontinued VALUE=TRUE [[BOOLTRUE:S X:CHECKED]]></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD colspan=&#34;2&#34;>[[AddSubmitButton]]     [[ReturnButton]]</TD>
  </TR>
</TABLE>

  </CENTER>
</DIV>
<P>[[/FormTag]]




------------
Mark at 1/22/01 10:48:13 AM

Ralph,
My, that&#39;s a lot of code. As a general rule, we don&#39;t help users write or debug their application code. If you have a problem understanding ASP-db, then write a short simple example demonstrating your specific problem and submit it. KEEP IT UNDER 10 LINES LONG!!! We&#39;ll show you what your doing wrong.

Mark.

----------


## Ralph

Mark,

Sorry. No, I can&#39;t get my example under 10 lines. Could you instead provide an example on your website using checkboxes during an add function. This example seems to be missing from your list. You show an update using checkboxes and this works for me but there is an error when trying to add new records. It is difficult to try out the evaluation for the advanced features if the documentation isn&#39;t there.


------------
Mark at 1/23/01 11:42:57 AM

Ralph,
Can you get your example UNDER 10 lines?
Mark.


------------
Ralph Asbury at 1/22/01 6:26:11 PM

OK...

I managed to get most of the code working using the Northwind dbase. I&#39;m still having trouble adding new records while using a checkbox. I get the following error with the dbDebug turned on:

Edit SQL=INSERT INTO Products (UnitPrice,ProductName,CategoryID,Discontinued) VALUES (100.00 ,&#39;testing&#39;, 5 , #Discontinued#)

Error # (Edit_Execute_SQL) = 80040E14(-2147217900)
Description = [Microsoft][ODBC Microsoft Access Driver] Syntax error in date in query expression &#39;#Discontinued#&#39;.
Source = Microsoft OLE DB Provider for ODBC Drivers
SQL State = 37000
Native Error = -3100

Below is my code:

ASP Program:
=============================

<% 
  Set X = Server.CreateObject(&#34;ASP.db&#34 :Wink: 
  X.dbMDB = Server.MapPath(&#34;Northwind.mdb&#34 :Wink: 
  X.dbUnit = 105

  X.dbGridInc = 10
  X.dbGridTableTag = &#34;BORDER=1 CELLSPACING=2 CELLPADDING=2&#34; 
  X.dbColor = &#34;4&#34;                                            
  X.dbImageDir = &#34;../images/aspdb/&#34;
  X.dbNavigationItem = &#34;top, bottom, next, prev, add, update, Reload&#34;
  X.dbNavigationIcon = &#34;std&#34;
  X.dbNavigation = &#34;bottom&#34;
  X.dbSQL = &#34;Select * from Products&#34;
  X.dbFormHideFlds = &#34;2,4,5,6,7,8&#34;
  X.dbExportflds = &#34;Discontinued&#34;

  X.dbMode = &#34;Form&#34;
  X.dbFormTableTag = &#34;align=center&#34;
  X.dbBoolText = &#34;<IMG SRC=../images/aspdb/check1.gif>,<IMG SRC=../images/aspdb/check0.gif>&#34;
  X.dbEditParams = &#34;TableName=Products,BookMarkFlds=ProductID,Tab  leTag=Border=1&#34;
  X.dbEditDropFlds = &#34;CategoryID,,Products,CategoryID,,,,,Distinct&  #34;

  X.dbEditAddTemplate = &#34;nwinds_add.htm&#34;
  X.dbEditUpdateTemplate = &#34;nwinds_update.htm&#34;
  X.dbFormTemplate = &#34;nwinds.htm&#34;

  X.dbDebug = &#34;101&#34;

  X.ASPdb

  DISC = Session(&#34;aspdb_105_Discontinued&#34 :Wink: 
  if DISC = &#34;True&#34; then Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;x&#34; Else Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;&#34;
%>

EditAddTemplate:
===================================
<!--  Update these fields:
   [[UnitPrice:UF]]
   [[ProductName:UF]]
   [[CategoryID :Big Grin: U]]
   [[Discontinued:UC]] 
 -->

[[FormTag]]
<DIV align=&#34;center&#34;>
  <CENTER>
<TABLE border=&#34;0&#34; cellpadding=&#34;0&#34; cellspacing=&#34;0&#34;>
  <TR>
    <TD><B>ProductID:</B></TD>
    <TD> [[ProductID]]</TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD><B>ProductName:</B></TD>
    <TD> <INPUT NAME=ProductName size=&#34;20&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD><B>Category:</B></TD>
    <TD> [[CategoryID :Big Grin: ]]</TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD><P><B>UnitPrice:</B></TD>
    <TD> <INPUT NAME=UnitPrice size=&#34;20&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD><P><B>Discontinued?:</B></TD>
    <TD><INPUT TYPE=CHECKBOX NAME=Discontinued VALUE=TRUE [[BOOLTRUE:S X:CHECKED]]></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD colspan=&#34;2&#34;>[[AddSubmitButton]]     [[ReturnButton]]</TD>
  </TR>
</TABLE>

  </CENTER>
</DIV>
<P>[[/FormTag]]




------------
Mark at 1/22/01 10:48:13 AM

Ralph,
My, that&#39;s a lot of code. As a general rule, we don&#39;t help users write or debug their application code. If you have a problem understanding ASP-db, then write a short simple example demonstrating your specific problem and submit it. KEEP IT UNDER 10 LINES LONG!!! We&#39;ll show you what your doing wrong.

Mark.

----------


## Mark

Ralph,
We have confirmed the problem with Checkboxes on the Add template. We hope to have it fixed soon.
Mark.

------------
Ralph at 1/23/01 1:25:37 PM

Mark,

Sorry. No, I can&#39;t get my example under 10 lines. Could you instead provide an example on your website using checkboxes during an add function. This example seems to be missing from your list. You show an update using checkboxes and this works for me but there is an error when trying to add new records. It is difficult to try out the evaluation for the advanced features if the documentation isn&#39;t there.


------------
Mark at 1/23/01 11:42:57 AM

Ralph,
Can you get your example UNDER 10 lines?
Mark.


------------
Ralph Asbury at 1/22/01 6:26:11 PM

OK...

I managed to get most of the code working using the Northwind dbase. I&#39;m still having trouble adding new records while using a checkbox. I get the following error with the dbDebug turned on:

Edit SQL=INSERT INTO Products (UnitPrice,ProductName,CategoryID,Discontinued) VALUES (100.00 ,&#39;testing&#39;, 5 , #Discontinued#)

Error # (Edit_Execute_SQL) = 80040E14(-2147217900)
Description = [Microsoft][ODBC Microsoft Access Driver] Syntax error in date in query expression &#39;#Discontinued#&#39;.
Source = Microsoft OLE DB Provider for ODBC Drivers
SQL State = 37000
Native Error = -3100

Below is my code:

ASP Program:
=============================

<% 
  Set X = Server.CreateObject(&#34;ASP.db&#34 :Wink: 
  X.dbMDB = Server.MapPath(&#34;Northwind.mdb&#34 :Wink: 
  X.dbUnit = 105

  X.dbGridInc = 10
  X.dbGridTableTag = &#34;BORDER=1 CELLSPACING=2 CELLPADDING=2&#34; 
  X.dbColor = &#34;4&#34;                                            
  X.dbImageDir = &#34;../images/aspdb/&#34;
  X.dbNavigationItem = &#34;top, bottom, next, prev, add, update, Reload&#34;
  X.dbNavigationIcon = &#34;std&#34;
  X.dbNavigation = &#34;bottom&#34;
  X.dbSQL = &#34;Select * from Products&#34;
  X.dbFormHideFlds = &#34;2,4,5,6,7,8&#34;
  X.dbExportflds = &#34;Discontinued&#34;

  X.dbMode = &#34;Form&#34;
  X.dbFormTableTag = &#34;align=center&#34;
  X.dbBoolText = &#34;<IMG SRC=../images/aspdb/check1.gif>,<IMG SRC=../images/aspdb/check0.gif>&#34;
  X.dbEditParams = &#34;TableName=Products,BookMarkFlds=ProductID,Tab  leTag=Border=1&#34;
  X.dbEditDropFlds = &#34;CategoryID,,Products,CategoryID,,,,,Distinct&  #34;

  X.dbEditAddTemplate = &#34;nwinds_add.htm&#34;
  X.dbEditUpdateTemplate = &#34;nwinds_update.htm&#34;
  X.dbFormTemplate = &#34;nwinds.htm&#34;

  X.dbDebug = &#34;101&#34;

  X.ASPdb

  DISC = Session(&#34;aspdb_105_Discontinued&#34 :Wink: 
  if DISC = &#34;True&#34; then Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;x&#34; Else Session(&#34;BOOLTRUE&#34 :Wink:  = &#34;&#34;
%>

EditAddTemplate:
===================================
<!--  Update these fields:
   [[UnitPrice:UF]]
   [[ProductName:UF]]
   [[CategoryID :Big Grin: U]]
   [[Discontinued:UC]] 
 -->

[[FormTag]]
<DIV align=&#34;center&#34;>
  <CENTER>
<TABLE border=&#34;0&#34; cellpadding=&#34;0&#34; cellspacing=&#34;0&#34;>
  <TR>
    <TD><B>ProductID:</B></TD>
    <TD> [[ProductID]]</TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD><B>ProductName:</B></TD>
    <TD> <INPUT NAME=ProductName size=&#34;20&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD><B>Category:</B></TD>
    <TD> [[CategoryID :Big Grin: ]]</TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD><P><B>UnitPrice:</B></TD>
    <TD> <INPUT NAME=UnitPrice size=&#34;20&#34;></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD><P><B>Discontinued?:</B></TD>
    <TD><INPUT TYPE=CHECKBOX NAME=Discontinued VALUE=TRUE [[BOOLTRUE:S X:CHECKED]]></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
    <TD colspan=&#34;2&#34;>[[AddSubmitButton]]     [[ReturnButton]]</TD>
  </TR>
</TABLE>

  </CENTER>
</DIV>
<P>[[/FormTag]]




------------
Mark at 1/22/01 10:48:13 AM

Ralph,
My, that&#39;s a lot of code. As a general rule, we don&#39;t help users write or debug their application code. If you have a problem understanding ASP-db, then write a short simple example demonstrating your specific problem and submit it. KEEP IT UNDER 10 LINES LONG!!! We&#39;ll show you what your doing wrong.

Mark.

----------

